# ==> EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for May 2016 round <==



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

This thread is for the applicants who have lodged their EIO's and are waiting to get invited. You can subscribe to the thread and share your thoughts here


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Guess the next round would be on 11th May & 25th May


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep. Most likely, based on past rounds.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pirata said:


> Yep. Most likely, based on past rounds.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


What is your occupation code Pirata?


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> What is your occupation code Pirata?


Management accountant - 221112

Need to create a signature....

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Subscribing

Saw earlier threads tracking eoi applicants, please add me in:
Name: Sandeep
Anzsco code: 261112 systems analyst
Points: 65
Visa type: 189
Date of effect: 12th April, 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sandeepss6s said:


> Subscribing
> 
> Saw earlier threads tracking eoi applicants, please add me in:
> Name: Sandeep
> ...


Sandeep have you only applied for 189? Are you willing to wait until the next quota is announced since with 65 it will take more than 3 months


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes Vikas willing to wait and hoping that they don't take it off the SOL, have had a baby born last week and hence will suit me just fine to wait


----------



## gerard_nguyen (Aug 18, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Subscribing

---

Can anyone help predict when can I expect to get the invitation?

EOI submitted on 27 April 2016
Visa class: 189
Anzsco code: 261312 Developer Programmer
Points: 65


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Count me as well


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sandeepss6s said:


> Yes Vikas willing to wait and hoping that they don't take it off the SOL, have had a baby born last week and hence will suit me just fine to wait


Congratulations on having addition to your family. 

No it will not be removed from the SOL. You would get it after new ceiling is announced


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Vikas for the positive re-assurance


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on having addition to your family.
> 
> No it will not be removed from the SOL. You would get it after new ceiling is announced


Hi Vikas,

I know ACS has sent a positive recommendation for 261313 and other ICT 26***** codes.

I have applied for 189 with April 2nd EOI (261313) date for which invite probably will either be end of this year or early next year.

Do you know are there any chances of Software Engineering being removed from SOL 2016-17 or will it be on the list ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I know ACS has sent a positive recommendation for 261313 and other ICT 26***** codes.
> 
> ...


No it will not be removed. Check this post here for details


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on having addition to your family.
> 
> No it will not be removed from the SOL. You would get it after new ceiling is announced


Subscribing...


----------



## alyqasim (Apr 29, 2016)

*Ali Qasim*

Hi All,

I am new to this group, anyone can help probability of EOI invitation, and possible next round of invitations.

Regards
Ali Qasim
Software Engineer - 261313
AGE - 25
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 15
ENG - 10 (proficient)
OVERALL - 65
ACS Approval - Nov 2015
EOI (189) 65 - 05-Apr-2016
NSW(190)65+5 - 05-Apr-2016
NSW State EOI App & Fee Paid: 10-Apr-2016
EOI Invitation = :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats

Me one of you waiting for May-2016 calender

All the Best

08/03/2016 - PTE(LRSW) - 74/73/88/73
ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
20/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
26/04/2016 - ACS +ve
26/04/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted - 60 Points
Age-30, Qual-15 - PTE-10 Exp-5


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, 

Any chances of getting an invite in May for 261311 or would it be in July ?

Thanks
Anu
__________________
ANZSCO - 261311 
22/04/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted (65 Points)


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Subscribing to this thread - any Civil engineers here?


*Subclass 190 | 233211 Civil Engineer*
24/04/2016: EOI lodged 55pts + 5 (VIC)
xx/xx/2016: Invitation:fingerscrossed:
xx/xx/2016: Visa applied
xx/xx/2016: UAE PCC
xx/xx/2016: Grant
xx/xx/2017: IED


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Guess the next round would be on 11th May & 25th May


Hope so - but not sure how many invitations they will be issuing.
any guess?


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All, I am new here and thank you all for all the valuable information. I would also Like to congratulate all those who secured their invite and are lodging their applications. God speed.

I think I posted in the wrong forum about my query. Anyways, I belong from a rare kind of engineering background 233611 (mining engineer without petroleum). Haven't found anyone applying with this code. I submitted my EOI on 19th with 60 points and hoped that would receive a call in the next round as only 177 has been granted out of 1000. But think, luck would have something else.

Any guess from any friends or senior people when can I expect a call?

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

satabdi2503 said:


> Hello All, I am new here and thank you all for all the valuable information. I would also Like to congratulate all those who secured their invite and are lodging their applications. God speed.
> 
> I think I posted in the wrong forum about my query. Anyways, I belong from a rare kind of engineering background 233611 (mining engineer without petroleum). Haven't found anyone applying with this code. I submitted my EOI on 19th with 60 points and hoped that would receive a call in the next round as only 177 has been granted out of 1000. But think, luck would have something else.
> 
> ...


Probably by second round of May 2016


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi guys ,

I have appiled for software tester in nsw 

Points 55 points 
state nomination 5 points 
total 60 points 
Occupation 261314- Software Tester 
EOI submitted - April 5 th 2016 
Invitation - ? 

Any guess when i will receive my invitation .Someone kindly advise me


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

vidhyapasupathy said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have appiled for software tester in nsw
> 
> ...


with 60 pts , you might get an invite in july 2016 rounds. given the current status of many 60 pointers... 27th April round cleared only 3days of backlog from 12th to 15th March 2016 .

I am waiting for my invite too but with 65 pts , 2613 - S/w Engg , EOI- 22nd April .


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh thanks sathish . The new celing quota will be opened during the month of july . Correct me if i am wrong ? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

And my visa is 190 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Guys, The *Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*, is updated.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

vidhyapasupathy said:


> And my visa is 190
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


Oh sorry, I missed that yours is 190 , then I guess you shld get the Invite sooner .. 

to my understanding the occupation ceilings are only for 189 visa invites.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

skillselect updated with last round results and dates for rounds in May


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Hi all.

Just put in our EOI this morning, now we wait.

Going for a 190 visa to NSW. Have a total of 80 points including the 5 from state nomination.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

ryan.rich said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just put in our EOI this morning, now we wait.
> 
> ...


with 75 pts ( excluding 5 for state ) I guess you can go for 189 instead of 190 , you have a good chance of getting the invite in the next round itself


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Next round of invitations 11th may and 25th may.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

satishksk said:


> with 75 pts ( excluding 5 for state ) I guess you can go for 189 instead of 190 , you have a good chance of getting the invite in the next round itself


Unfortunately my occupation of Systems Administrator is not currently on the SOL, only the CSOL, so have to go for the NSW 2nd stream entry. Not such a big deal, makes it easier deciding where to move to I guess.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*2613XX is moving along.*

@priyasub
So it turns out that the feeds on myimmitracker.com is definitely useful. As there was no one on 13th and 14th of March under 2613XX I suppose I was more hopeful that we moved a few more days and it turns out that hunch was correct.

We should be selected in the next draw. 

Hopeful... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

@Vikas: Thanks for this thread!

I had submitted my EOI on 17th April with 70 Points for 261112- Systems Analyst. I thought I'd get invitation on 27th April but did not  so now hopeful for May's round. 

All the best to others!


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Question about Documents*

Hey there fellow aspiring immigrants,

I have a few concerns regarding the bank statements, salary slips and tax.

I work in Bahrain and I get paid in cash. It is a common practice with smaller companies.
Further I do not receive salary slips either nor do we have taxes.

I don't deposit my salary into my account every time. In addition I have not claimed any points for my experience. Could this pose a problem? The most I can get is a salary certificate issued from the Accounts Department on company letter head with a seal.

What are your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aliee said:


> @Vikas: Thanks for this thread!
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 17th April with 70 Points for 261112- Systems Analyst. I thought I'd get invitation on 27th April but did not  so now hopeful for May's round.
> 
> All the best to others!


Since the cutoff for 70 pointers stands at 15 April 2016 you should expect the invite on 11th May. Start preparing for the visa fee and all other documents ahead of time for faster visa lodge.


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just showed EOI for 189 and 190 NSW today. After going through threads here, I have some questions - Hope somebody will be able to answer those:

1) Where to see pending backlog for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)? Have seen people posting Google Documents link.. What does that come from?
2) Does sending out invitation depend on ANZSCO Code separately? - If yes, how soon invitations for 263111 are sent? (Details are in my signature)
3) How do you guys come to know about dates for next round of sending an invitations for particular ANZSCO code?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Since the cutoff for 70 pointers stands at 15 April 2016 you should expect the invite on 11th May. Start preparing for the visa fee and all other documents ahead of time for faster visa lodge.


That sounds promising!!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Subscribing....

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016


----------



## alyqasim (Apr 29, 2016)

Dear All
With following details any chance of getting invite in next round

Software Engineer - 261313 
AGE - 25 
QUALIFICATION - 15 
EXPERIENCE - 15 
ENG - 10 (proficient) 
OVERALL - 65 
ACS Approval - Nov 2015 
EOI (189) 65 - 05-Apr-2016 
NSW(190)65+5 - 05-Apr-2016 
NSW State EOI App & Fee Paid: 10-Apr-2016 
EOI Invitation = awaiting


----------



## pranjalrajput (May 2, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Applied for software engineer 261313. Got invitation quickly with 65 marks.


ACS submitted - 23 dec 15
ACS +ve(261313 software engineer) - 14 jan 2016
IELTS- 5 dec 15
PTE attempt 1 - 16 jan 16
PTE attempt 2 - 17 feb 16 (L75,R90,S84,W73)
EOI lodged - 19 feb 16, with 70 points for 190, 65 points for 189 
EOI acknowledged - 22 feb 16
Invitation issued 189 - 8march 16
Application submitted - 3 apr 16
CO allocated - 9th apr
Uploaded additional documents - 12th apr
Appeared for medicals - 13th apr
Medicals cleared - 18 Apr


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Subscribing

ACS +ve 22-Apr-16
PTE pending


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

cyberbeast07 said:


> Just showed EOI for 189 and 190 NSW today. After going through threads here, I have some questions - Hope somebody will be able to answer those:
> 
> 1) Where to see pending backlog for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)? Have seen people posting Google Documents link.. What does that come from?
> 2) Does sending out invitation depend on ANZSCO Code separately? - If yes, how soon invitations for 263111 are sent? (Details are in my signature)
> 3) How do you guys come to know about dates for next round of sending an invitations for particular ANZSCO code?


*Check this link for invitation rounds
*
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

click the tab "Invitation Round"
click the link "Next Round"


----------



## jaimey (Mar 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if 'solicitor' will remain on the SOL? My husband has 70 points but needs to complete a few modules via online distance learning before gaining a practising certificate in Australia.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jaimey said:


> Does anyone know if 'solicitor' will remain on the SOL? My husband has 70 points but needs to complete a few modules via online distance learning before gaining a practising certificate in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes it seems.


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

chopsumbongw said:


> @priyasub
> So it turns out that the feeds on myimmitracker.com is definitely useful. As there was no one on 13th and 14th of March under 2613XX I suppose I was more hopeful that we moved a few more days and it turns out that hunch was correct.
> 
> We should be selected in the next draw.
> ...


Yeah...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Subscribing...

Filed EOI with 70 points on 23rd April, what are the chances of getting an invite in the next round? Anybody? Thanks.




__________________
ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied: 07th March, 2016
ACS Result: Positive 15th Mar, 2016
PTE Taken (19th April, 2016): 90-90-90-90: 20 points
Qualification: 15 points
Experience: 10 points 
EOI 189: 23rd April, 2016 (70 Points)
Invitation for 189: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Expats

Submitted EOI on 26/04/2016 but i do not see my ID/Name in https://myimmitracker.com. Could some one help me on this please ?

All the best


----------



## alyqasim (Apr 29, 2016)

alyqasim said:


> Dear All
> With following details any chance of getting invite in next round
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


Dear Vikas,
Can you please assist ... I am hoping may be invitation will be there in May first round for me... Please comment with your experience...


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

alyqasim said:


> Dear Vikas,
> Can you please assist ... I am hoping may be invitation will be there in May first round for me... Please comment with your experience...


It should be miracle to get a may 1st round invite.

People from 16th March are still in queue and 3 days is the average increase from previous invite date.

Thanks
Syan


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> *Check this link for invitation rounds
> *
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> ...


I see invitation dates for just 189 there. Where can I see invitation dates for 189 NSW?


----------



## alyqasim (Apr 29, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> It should be miracle to get a may 1st round invite.
> 
> People from 16th March are still in queue and 3 days is the average increase from previous invite date.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear for update. If forum or news where we can get update on status for NSW 190 visa class as I have applied with point 70 also.... I guess all guys waiting for 65 in 189 must have been applied for 190 .... so waiting period remains same.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

cyberbeast07 said:


> I see invitation dates for just 189 there. Where can I see invitation dates for 189 NSW?


For 190 it doesn't follow any predetermined dates. it just runs all over the month.


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> For 190 it doesn't follow any predetermined dates. it just runs all over the month.


Oh is that information correct ,since i too wait for visa 190 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

subscribing 
Filed EOI with 65 under 190 for NSW for 261311 Analyst Programmer.


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Hey Expats
> 
> Submitted EOI on 26/04/2016 but i do not see my ID/Name in myimmitracker. Could some one help me on this please ?
> 
> All the best


You would need to create your id on there and add your case, it is not linked to the skillselect EOI or application, also the list there is not exhaustive since there could be people who have applied but not created their id on the site.

Hope this clarifies your query.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

sandeepss6s said:


> You would need to create your id on there and add your case, it is not linked to the skillselect EOI or application, also the list there is not exhaustive since there could be people who have applied but not created their id on the site.
> 
> Hope this clarifies your query.


Thank you mate, did the same, i was not aware and thought its linked...LoLll


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65 Points on 8th April and waiting for invitation. As this invitation process is getting delayed because of backlogs, I dont want to lose time and have submitted another EOI for 190 with 70 points (NSW Nomination) on 3rd May 2016.

I need advice : If I get invitation from NSW should I go with that ? or should I wait for 189 Invitation for another 2 Months ? My concern here is job opportunities will be limited to one state. I am working as BI Analyst with total 6 Yrs( Approx) of experience.

Also is processing for 190 is faster than 189 ? as I checked online that Priority for 190 is 3 and for 189 is 4.

Please advice.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65 Points on 8th April and waiting for invitation. As this invitation process is getting delayed because of backlogs, I dont want to lose time and have submitted another EOI for 190 with 70 points (NSW Nomination) on 3rd May 2016.
> 
> ...



189 is always better , i would say you look for the trend in the May invitation and then decide . Currently they are clearing 2-5 days backlogs depending on the backlog . In may they might issue more invitations , if so you will have a chance in June . Currently they have 344 remaining , so we can expect around 86 invitations in May 1st round . If there are less 70 pointers they might well clear most of the 65 pointers .
As of now they have cleared till March 15th


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I need your help/opinion with a few questions.

1)I filled my EOI and when asked for employment history I completed with the information that was used to get the employment assessment from CPAA, but one of the information changed after getting the assessment but it does *NOT *affect my points total. There is no change in points total nor did I provide wrong information, but when filling the EOI I did not want to provide different information from that used in my assessment.

Assessment information (Aug/15):
Company A: from Jan/14 to Aug/15

EOI information:
Company A: from Jan/14 to current date

BUT, in Jan/16 I was transferred to another company (different name) within the same group. There were no other changes in position or responsibilities.

FORM 80 information:
How should I complete the employment history in form 80? 
Company A: from Jan/14 to Dec/15
Company B: from Jan/16 to current

*OR
*

Maintain like informed in the EOI??? (Company A: from Jan/14 to current date)

2)When providing the Bank statement information, did you guys translated it? My point is, there are a lot of transactions that don’t matter at all and only the company salary payment matters. So how did you do?

3)Did you guys provide a letter of recommendation? What is the format?

Many thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pirata said:


> Hi guys, I need your help/opinion with a few questions.
> 
> 1)I filled my EOI and when asked for employment history I completed with the information that was used to get the employment assessment from CPAA, but one of the information changed after getting the assessment but it does *NOT *affect my points total. There is no change in points total nor did I provide wrong information, but when filling the EOI I did not want to provide different information from that used in my assessment.
> 
> ...


If you are within same group of companies buT different unit now then get the HR give you a letter that the person has been transferred to company xxx which is part of the parent company and his roles and responsibilities remain the same

Yes that would be correct way of putting on form 80.
For bank statements highlight the salary received only that way it would be easier for the CO at later stage to identify the correct transaction 

Providing letter of recommendation is not mandatory but many do just use any format that suits you make sure that whats mentioned in the recommendations does not contradict with any of the information provided by you for visa application


----------



## sassandeep (Oct 12, 2015)

Name: Sandeep Kumar
Anzsco code: 261112 Developer Programmer
Points: 65
Visa type: 189
Date of effect: 19th April, 2016

Waiting for EOI result. Please tell me the next process.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

*Eoi &5*

Hi,
I have submitted EOI on 28th April. WIth 75 points.
My PTE Score is overall 81, L81,R82,S87,W80, ACS cdone. EOI page tells me i have 75 points.
Is there a way i can find out when can i expect the invite for 189 VISA ?
Thanks


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

iamlateforthis said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI on 28th April. WIth 75 points.
> My PTE Score is overall 81, L81,R82,S87,W80, ACS cdone. EOI page tells me i have 75 points.
> Is there a way i can find out when can i expect the invite for 189 VISA ?
> Thanks


I would really appreciate some help on this. Especially wrt, is there anything i can do to in advance to speed up the visa grant process. I have been in OZ for 14 years on work and first time lokking for PR and left with not much time to research or money to consult migration lawyers.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

iamlateforthis said:


> iamlateforthis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


With 75 points i wouldn't b surprise if u get it today first round for may will b may 11

Good luck


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,

My PTE score is L90, R90, W90, S78.

Submitted EOI on 7-May-16 with 65 points for 189.

I am one mark short (in Speaking) for getting 20 points. 

Shall I take chance of rescoring PTE so that I move on to 75 points and that way I can expect invite earlier?

How long would it take for 65 points to get invite? June or July or later?

Thanks!
Vikram


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

vikram.vvp said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think you can ask for a remark for pte since it's done by the computer...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

vikram.vvp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PTE score is L90, R90, W90, S78.
> 
> ...


As per the pte site it is possible


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 17th Feb 2016 with 60 points. Now I have additional 5 points from my spouse's PTE score+ACS. If I update my EOI from 60 to 65 points with the details, will it take date of submission as latest or 17th Feb.

Any response at the earliest would be appreciated.


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 17th Feb 2016 with 60 points. Now I have additional 5 points from my spouse's PTE score+ACS. If I update my EOI from 60 to 65 points with the details, will it take date of submission as latest or 17th Feb.
> 
> Any response at the earliest would be appreciated.


Date of Effect will be latest date, when you update EOI.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can you please suggest from the 2 options for the early EOI invitation:
1) Go with 65 points with date of effect in May.
2) Wait till July till ceiling is refilled with 17th Feb 2016(60 points) as date of effect.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*EOI Acknowledgement*

Hi,

Do we recieve EOI Acknowledgement as somewhere I saw someone mentioned EOI Acknowledgement date. Once submitted I never recieved any acknowledgement. It only mentions as Submitted and the date which I submitted. 

What are the chances of getiing ITA with score 65 and submission date 15 April.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we recieve EOI Acknowledgement as somewhere I saw someone mentioned EOI Acknowledgement date. Once submitted I never recieved any acknowledgement. It only mentions as Submitted and the date which I submitted.
> 
> ...


You don't receive acknowledgment by email. You can download PDF from correspondence section after you login to Skillselect. I just checked mine.

Not sure about chances of invite.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

sandeepss6s said:


> Yes Vikas willing to wait and hoping that they don't take it off the SOL, have had a baby born last week and hence will suit me just fine to wait


one of my friend was recently granted the PR and his few months old son was also granted the visa without paying any fee while he paid for his two elder sons. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

theariezman said:


> one of my friend was recently granted the PR and his few months old son was also granted the visa without paying any fee while he paid for his two elder sons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


If that is true isn't that good of DIBP gift for the parents


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

Thanks mate.





Sf80 said:


> With 75 points i wouldn't b surprise if u get it today first round for may will b may 11
> 
> Good luck


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have little problem,my DOE is 20 march 2016 and I am expexting invitation on 11 may. I have already got positive assessment on 16 march and I have used this assessment on my EOI. But due to some problem in one of my reference letter, I had to resubmit my assessment (submitted on may 2) and I am still waiting for result. So what I need to know is
1. Suppose if I got assessment result today (10 may) and updated the information regarding assessment on EOI and also got invitation to apply on may 11 round, will that cause problem as my new assessment result date will be after DOE.

2. If I don't get my new assessment result by today (may 10), I will have to suspend my EOI. If I suspend my EOI and suppose that on 11 may round thay sends ITA to all who have submitted EOI till 25 march. Now if I unsuspend my EOI before 25 may round, will I be given priority over other 65 pointer as my DOE is 20 march.

Some clarification from senior would be really appreciated. I am really tensed now.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

call DIBP. I had similar sort of problem. They will advise you, just be nice


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks. Can you give some more info about your case and what was the outcome?



iamlateforthis said:


> call DIBP. I had similar sort of problem. They will advise you, just be nice


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

Mine was regarding my experience. I was short of a month to claim more points. They advised to apply now and if by end of month i dont get an invite then automatically that experience will add up and i will get more points. Just call them . of send them and email .


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

What is the email address for submitting enquiry?



iamlateforthis said:


> Mine was regarding my experience. I was short of a month to claim more points. They advised to apply now and if by end of month i dont get an invite then automatically that experience will add up and i will get more points. Just call them . of send them and email .


----------



## iamlateforthis (May 5, 2016)

Its a web form. Use that .
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general
Be specific... dont ask for immigration advise like , should i do this or that .


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi there, I have a question is do we need to answer personal reference details (friend, family, etc) in form 80/1221 even though the candidate is applying visa 189/190 from Australia (on shore ) ?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Invitation round today??


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes it's today. To be more specific, invitations will be issued tonight.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

theariezman said:


> one of my friend was recently granted the PR and his few months old son was also granted the visa without paying any fee while he paid for his two elder sons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Sounds promising theariezman, was the baby born post ITA or pre?


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

All the best for all of you who are waiting for your invites


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Kindly help me i am really confused. I have lodged my 189 EOI on 20-12-15 for 261313 with 60 points but now there is a big backlog and chances are less of getting invitation in near future on 189. Now i want to submit another EOI for 190 with 65 points. Is it fine if i use the same Email ID in my new (190) EOI that i used in my previous (189) EOI. I read on many forums that we should have 2 different email ids for different EOIs. Is there anyone who suffered any problem using same email id for 2 different EOIs. Would it have any effect on my 189 EOI if i use the same email id for this new (190) EOI. Kindly shed some light on it....and thanks in advance.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Hi,
I would like to know if the invitations issued depends on the occupation and if some occupation will get invitations faster ??

I lodged my EOI on 5th of May 2016
Under visa Subclass 189
Occupation: 233211 Civil Engineer
points : 60

On the tracker I can't find any civil engineer waiting for invitations.. And they are few
Does this increase my possibility of getting invitation on may ??

Thanks alot


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

All friends of expat pls update your detail once u got invite with your points breakdown and occupation. Thanks


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

So should we expecting the invitations around 00:00 am Australia eastern time or during work hours ?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

One thing I don't understand: 
Why DIBP invites 600 applicant in one round and 86 in another round for software engineer?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> So should we expecting the invitations around 00:00 am Australia eastern time or during work hours ?


After 12.00 in aussie time.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

farjaf said:


> One thing I don't understand:
> Why DIBP invites 600 applicant in one round and 86 in another round for software engineer?


600 for collecting a lot and finish back log and 86 is for getting 65 and 70 pointers only.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 600 for collecting a lot and finish back log and 86 is for getting 65 and 70 pointers only.


Is this the case with all other occupations as well?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

farjaf said:


> One thing I don't understand:
> Why DIBP invites 600 applicant in one round and 86 in another round for software engineer?


How do you know the number of invitations issued for each occupation in each round ??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly help me i am really confused. I have lodged my 189 EOI on 20-12-15 for 261313 with 60 points but now there is a big backlog and chances are less of getting invitation in near future on 189. Now i want to submit another EOI for 190 with 65 points. Is it fine if i use the same Email ID in my new (190) EOI that i used in my previous (189) EOI. I read on many forums that we should have 2 different email ids for different EOIs. Is there anyone who suffered any problem using same email id for 2 different EOIs. Would it have any effect on my 189 EOI if i use the same email id for this new (190) EOI. Kindly shed some light on it....and thanks in advance.


No you will not have any issues if you use the same email id.


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Very anxious, just a few hours left.

221112 - management accountant
EOI - 18-04-2016
70 points for 189

Expecting an invite today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Subscribing; fingers crossed.
EOI: 23 March
Points: 65
Software Engineer


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> How do you know the number of invitations issued for each occupation in each round ??


See the occupation ceiling and invitation received for software engineer.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 600 for collecting a lot and finish back log and 86 is for getting 65 and 70 pointers only.



remaing 344 means, all just invited or invitations accepted and confirmed Visa lodge?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

I have a question
I would like to know if the invitations issued depends on the occupation and if some occupation will get invitations faster ?? 
Like if I lodged my EOI on 5th of May 2016 Under visa Subclass 189 
Occupation: 233211 Civil Engineer 
points : 60 

And on the tracker I can't find any civil engineer waiting for invitations.. Does this increase my possibility of getting invitation on may even if there is other people with higher score but other occupation??


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

pirata said:


> Very anxious, just a few hours left.
> 
> 221112 - management accountant
> EOI - 18-04-2016
> ...


I am sure we are getting it together!!!  

70 Points, Systems Analyst
EOI: 17-04-2016 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> I have a question
> I would like to know if the invitations issued depends on the occupation and if some occupation will get invitations faster ??
> Like if I lodged my EOI on 5th of May 2016 Under visa Subclass 189
> Occupation: 233211 Civil Engineer
> ...


Other than the occupations that have backlog like software engineers (meaning there is a lot of people from those occupations, so immigration have to limit them) invitation trend solely depend on your points, not your occupation. I would say that as a civil engineer with 60 points, you would probably get the invitation on 25 May round, but I am not 100% sure obviously, it could happen this round too.


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

aliee said:


> I am sure we are getting it together!!!
> 
> 70 Points, Systems Analyst
> EOI: 17-04-2016
> :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, hope so!!

We'll know in just a couple of hours.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright...Once again countdown begins....


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Any update*

Hey guys,

any updates...what about 261313 code guys ?


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Still Nothing*

Waiting and Hoping :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dbittencourt (Apr 10, 2016)

The invites are usually issued at what time? After midnight?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

First invitation came for one client and his DOE is 27 april 2015.Occupation Electrical Engineering. With 60 points.


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Just received my invitation to apply. 
Didn't get in the mail, I have just checked in skill select.

Very happy, but this is just the first step of the process!!!

All the best to everyone!!!!!

221112 - management accountant
EOI - 18-04-2016
70 points for 189


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Invitation Received*

The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I received the invitation on skillselect as well, though did not receive an email. 65 points-chemical engineer-DOE: 2 May


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

chopsumbongw said:


> The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy


Congrats...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Got the Invite !!!!!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

chopsumbongw said:


> The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy


Whats your doi occupation and points?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Got the Invite !!!!!


Whats your doi occupation and points?


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Any invites for SA/BA?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*EOI Invite*

 Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


What are your total points? Congrats on getting the invite


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone on the forum who got an invite under 263111?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


So it has reached 18th march at least. Congrats


----------



## lychik (Mar 23, 2016)

Invitation received for visa 189!!!

Myself:
=================
Software Engineer 261313
IELTS: L7.5, R8.5, W7.0, S7.0
Visa 189 - 65 points
Visa 190 - 70 points
EOI date of effect - 18/03/2016
Invitation - 11/05/2016
=================


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> What are your total points? Congrats on getting the invite


65 points


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


Congrats Vish!!


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Got the invite just now  70 points systems analyst


----------



## Likith (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,

My friend got his invite today for Telecommunication Engineer with 60 Points. 
EOI Submitted - 17/04/2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your doi occupation and points?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

pirata said:


> Yeah, hope so!!
> 
> We'll know in just a couple of hours.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I Got it  How about you?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Likith said:


> Hello,
> 
> My friend got his invite today for Telecommunication Engineer with 60 Points.
> EOI Submitted - 17/04/2016


Is your friend's under 263111?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your doi occupation and points?


Software Engineer 261313 - 65 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> Is your's under 263111?


Hey mate what's your status?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your doi occupation and points?
> ...


Which doi? Pls


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

aliee said:


> Got the invite just now  70 points systems analyst




Hi aliee, what's your EOI date?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Hey mate what's your status?


Nothing as of now. Not heard from anyone so far belonging to 263111


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

*Congratulations mate*



chopsumbongw said:


> The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy


Many congratulations 
I got the invite too..


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Any invites for 261111 so far?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

priyasub said:


> chopsumbongw said:
> 
> 
> > The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy
> ...


Whats your doi occupation and points?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

priyasub said:


> Many congratulations
> I got the invite too..


Congrats

What date for EOI, points and occupation ?


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

*263111*

congrates everyone,
i hope i get it this time 
263111 (60 points) 
EOI- 4/4/16


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Gbatra said:


> congrates everyone,
> i hope i get it this time
> 263111 (60 points)
> EOI- 4/4/16


I am also under 263111 with 60 points. EOI - 5th May 2016.

Please post when you get ITA


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your doi occupation and points?


16th March

Congrats @Vish555


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Congrats
> 
> What date for EOI, points and occupation ?


ANZSCO : 2613**
EOI date submitted : 17 March
Points : 65


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

priyasub said:


> Many congratulations
> I got the invite too..


I told you we would get it this time..
Congrats.....


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

So its upto 18 March 65 points for 2613** going by the info. on this thread


----------



## Likith (Mar 13, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Is your friend's under 263111?


It is 263311


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congratulations to all invited guys!

Wish all the best with your visa lodgement and quick grant!*


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Likith said:


> It is 263311


Great. Many congrats to you and your friend!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invite today.


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

chopsumbongw said:


> I told you we would get it this time..
> Congrats.....


Yeahh


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

aliee said:


> I Got it  How about you?


Nice!

Me too WOOOHOOOOO.

But, this is only the first step. Hopefully the remainder of the process won't take long.


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> I am also under 263111 with 60 points. EOI - 5th May 2016.
> 
> Please post when you get ITA[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

Gbatra said:


> goaustralianow said:
> 
> 
> > I am also under 263111 with 60 points. EOI - 5th May 2016.
> ...


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

aampal said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> > Did you submitted EOI 4/4/2016 for 263111, but 27th april,2016 result cut off is 16th april how you didnt got invite till day ?
> ...


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

Gbatra said:


> aampal said:
> 
> 
> > really ?
> ...


----------



## cnterfresh (May 9, 2016)

Any updates on 233311 electrical engineer.


60 points.
Eoi date 25.04.2016


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

aampal said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> > did u submitted for 189 ?
> ...


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

tikki2282 said:


> Hi aliee, what's your EOI date?


Hi tikki,
My EOI date was 17th april 2016


----------



## lychik (Mar 23, 2016)

All the best for others who are waiting!


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there any hope for 60 pointers in 2613. Eoi 26 January 2016.


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

I also received mine today 
Congrats to all, who have been invited.

Others, it might be a long wait but it'll happen if it is meant to be. All the very best 

Thanks


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Congrats guys, good luck in the visa lodgment, i hope i get it in the next round
Wish me luck


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

karan27 said:


> Is there any hope for 60 pointers in 2613. Eoi 26 January 2016.


U didnt got 190 yet?


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

I didn't apply for 190.


----------



## Redhotchilli (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is the question, How long is given for uploading the PCC?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their Invites. You will have 60 days to lodge the Visa Application. Do not rush, gather all the documents required and thereby you can go ahead with visa lodge. 
In case any of the documents is taking too long to be acquired pay the fees and upload the available documents the remaining document can be uploaded at later stage. 

Best wishes with further proceedings.


----------



## v.vivek (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats to all who got invite today 

Did any 60 pointers under 2613 get invite?


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Hi,

I applied EOI on 12th April. 60+5 points for NSW. What is the chance of getting invited for code 261312. FYI. my PTE score is zero. (Competent).

Another question- I worked in AUS for 3years 8 months. In ACS- offshore experience calculated for 4 year 3 months on April 2016. Due to Lack of 8 months in offshore i lost 5 more points (5 years exp). Should i wait for another 8 months? Or is it possible to use the AUS exp 8 months for offshore?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

v.vivek said:


> Congrats to all who got invite today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still 65 pointers r waiting then how come 60?


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Any idea the cut off date for 65 point for 2613XX?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Who else got invite today? Amd last cut out date is 18th narch for 261313.


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulations to all aspirants who got their invite today. Consider me also as one of your fellow's. Let's get in with it..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all invited!


----------



## v.vivek (Feb 3, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Still 65 pointers r waiting then how come 60?


I see that there is a backlog of little less than 2 months for 65 pointers and almost 5 months for 60 pointers. So will 60 pointers start getting only after the 65 pointer backlogs are cleared? If thats the case, then I guess 60 pointers might start getting only after July?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

djdoller said:


> chopsumbongw said:
> 
> 
> > The invite finally came.... Yaaaayyyy
> ...





djdoller said:


> Viaan said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Invite !!!!!
> ...


Both have their details in their signatures.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

chopsumbongw said:


> 16th March
> 
> Congrats @Vish555


Thanks mate


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone post a link, helpful for lodging the application?


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

congratulations to all who got invited All the best for next big & final stage - Lodging Visa & waiting for golden grant...wishing all a speedy grant....


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

100% after july. Coz still many 65 and 70 pointers r there which r not in forum. So no chance for 60 pointets now. Coz 3 rounds only left untill june.


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

When the 60 pointers will start getting it 190 visa ?


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have filed my EOI on 25 April with 65 points for NSW under 190 subclass. What are the chances of getting NSW nomination.
Can anyone help me on this.

Occupation code: 261311
PTE : 10 points

:juggle:


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 100% after july. Coz still many 65 and 70 pointers r there which r not in forum. So no chance for 60 pointets now. Coz 3 rounds only left untill june.


Some 60 pointers got it here this round !


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Likith said:


> Hello,
> 
> My friend got his invite today for Telecommunication Engineer with 60 Points.
> EOI Submitted - 17/04/2016


Here is a guy who got it with 60 points


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Abubakr said:


> Here is a guy who got it with 60 points


So what? He's an engineer obviously.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea about invitation for HR advisor 223111..i have filed eoi in May 2015 for 190 visa with 70 points including state sponsorship but still now no luck..


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a guy who got it with 60 points
> ...


Does it depend on occupations?..i heard it doesn't
If you have another information please let me know


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

aampal said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> > Did you submitted EOI 4/4/2016 for 263111, but 27th april,2016 result cut off is 16th april how you didnt got invite till day ?
> ...


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

Gbatra said:


> aampal said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get to know this !!
> ...


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

aampal said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> > check below result (grep for 'Invitation process and cut offs')
> ...


----------



## 2924 (Apr 22, 2016)

Is there any with category of university tutor???....i got my vetasses n now waiting for sponsorship... Is there any chance of getting it with 60 points???


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

I have lodged EOI on 9th with 65 points. Not sure if I can get invite before Jul 2016. My points would be reduced to 55 in Jul.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
02/05/2016 - ACS +ve .
02/05/2016 - PTE (overall 73)
09/05/2016 - EOI Filed for 189 (65 till June 2016 end)


----------



## ihijazi (May 8, 2016)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> I have lodged EOI on 9th with 65 points. Not sure if I can get invite before Jul 2016. My points would be reduced to 55 in Jul.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


Why would they be reduced to 55?


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

ihijazi said:


> Why would they be reduced to 55?


Another one year would be added to my age


----------



## ihijazi (May 8, 2016)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Another one year would be added to my age


Ouch!! So you may need to get 20 points from English?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 100% after july. Coz still many 65 and 70 pointers r there which r not in forum. So no chance for 60 pointets now. Coz 3 rounds only left untill june.
> ...


But its not for 2613.. i m talking about 2613.. they r only stuck at 65 points since last 4 rounds.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> I have lodged EOI on 9th with 65 points. Not sure if I can get invite before Jul 2016. My points would be reduced to 55 in Jul.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


You better start preparing PTE to cross 79 and get 20 for English language.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abhinav002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 25 April with 65 points for NSW under 190 subclass. What are the chances of getting NSW nomination.
> Can anyone help me on this.
> ...


190 nomination are done randomly and dont have any fixed date, however your point score seems good and i think you will get it the next time NSW sends nomination invites.

btw whats your EOI submission date for 190 ???


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Sultan for you reply 

I have submitted my EOI on 25 April.



sultan_azam said:


> 190 nomination are done randomly and dont have any fixed date, however your point score seems good and i think you will get it the next time NSW sends nomination invites.
> 
> btw whats your EOI submission date for 190 ???


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

hi all,

Any status about May 2016 ICT Business analyst Occupation ceiling since it has not been updated in the DIBP website yet.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Hi guys 
I have one last question
I already filed the EOI on 4 may 2016 
For SC 189 through An agent
I wanna know if i could check if i got invitation without need of username and password because my agent is very lazy and he would get delayed in giving me result if invitation came
I have the EOI number 

Thanks


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Nibysara Subin said:


> hi all,
> 
> Any status about May 2016 ICT Business analyst Occupation ceiling since it has not been updated in the DIBP website yet.


Skillselect takes around 4-5 days from the date of invitation round to update the details on its website


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Hi guys
> I have one last question
> I already filed the EOI on 4 may 2016
> For SC 189 through An agent
> ...


Yes you can check with EOI number and password.

What is your occupation code, points with which you filed EOI ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


I don't have the password either

Im civil engineer code 233211
My points is 65


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> I don't have the password either
> 
> Im civil engineer code 233211
> My points is 65


If you are a civil engineer then you should have got an invite in May 11th round.

Going by the occupation ceiling from skillselect:

2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	2970	1159

Hopefully, you can expect it in coming round with 65 points.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the password either
> ...


Im so sorry i meant 60 points only not 65
My score is 60 

Typing mistake , sorry


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Any idea, how far did the 261313 (Software Engineer) list move this time.

Last time it was March 15...I hope it made a jump of 5 days at least.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Any idea, how far did the 261313 (Software Engineer) list move this time.
> 
> Last time it was March 15...I hope it made a jump of 5 days at least.


How many points

Sent from my p4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram78 (May 6, 2016)

Hi friends
I have logged my EOI on 11/05/2016
Please give me suggestions what to do next?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vikram78 said:


> Hi friends
> I have logged my EOI on 11/05/2016
> Please give me suggestions what to do next?


Vikram guve more details about your application 

Occupation Code??
Points?
189 or 190?

At this stage after you lodged your eoi you got to wait for the upcoming round on 25th May 2016.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> How many points
> 
> Sent from my p4 using Tapatalk


65 points


----------



## bubbles6806 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys. I am new here.

I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.


----------



## Vikram78 (May 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Vikram78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends
> ...


Hi vikas
I have logged my eoi on 11/05/2016
Under 489 subclass in Insurance Broker category... I don't know really what to do next... Kindly suggest


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

bubbles6806 said:


> Hi Guys. I am new here.
> 
> I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.


Bro, for accountant the cut off is 70.
It's impossible for you to get an invite with 65 even in next 8 months.
Also, due to occupation ceiling, invitations for Accountant will start only after July 1st 2017

Solution : Give your language test again or use partner skills or score more through work exp.. You need 70 to get an invite for 189. Regarding 190 I have no idea.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi All,

New to this forum.

I have applied for 190 - NSW state sponsorship (75 points). EOI submitted on 28/04/2016.

Yet to receive NSW sponsorship invitation. Read somewhere that NSW has suspended invitation for System administrator. Any info on this would be helpful.

System Administrator- ANZSCO-262113 
Age: 30 Pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Exp: 10pts | Aus Work Exp: 5 pts
Total: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75) - 28/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) -
Applied to State - 
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Lodge - 
Meds - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## bubbles6806 (May 13, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> bubbles6806 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys. I am new here.
> ...


Hi Sandeshrego,

Thanks for the recommendation. :blush:


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> ...


NSW has stream 2 for any ANZSCO code which is not there in NSW SOL list...you should automatically qualify for stream 2..for more details check NSW website. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

theariezman said:


> NSW has stream 2 for any ANZSCO code which is not there in NSW SOL list...you should automatically qualify for stream 2..for more details check NSW website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot. I will check on the website.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vikram78 said:


> Hi vikas
> I have logged my eoi on 11/05/2016
> Under 489 subclass in Insurance Broker category... I don't know really what to do next... Kindly suggest


Nothing much to be done from your side Vikram wait for the next round that would happen on 25th May (24th May 7:30 IST) to see if you receive the invitation to apply. 

Not that unlike 189 invites only 5 invites are being sent out in each round.


----------



## Vikram78 (May 6, 2016)

Hi friends,
Does invitation round apply to 489 subclass visa/ state nomination 
Pls revert


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vikram78 said:


> Hi friends, Does invitation round apply to 489 subclass visa/ state nomination Pls revert


Yes.


----------



## Vikram78 (May 6, 2016)

What is the success rate?


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

i All

I am new to this form. I have submitted EOI 190 with 55+5 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on April 3rd 2016 for NSW and Victorian. On 1st June I will be getting 5+ (60+5). And also submitting EOI for 189 on June 1st.

Could you please advice when I can expect an invite for 190 or 189 ?


Engineering Technologist 233914
04-04-2016 || EOI Submitted (190) (55+5)
01-06-2016 || EOI Submitting (189) (60)
01-06-2016 || EOI updating (190) (60+5)
EOI -???


----------



## dktr_ (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I would like to ask, when are the invitations sent out? I mean: the current invitaion round is/was on 11th May - do you receive the invitations earlier(eg, 9-10th), or later(eg. 13-15th) compared to this date? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*EOI submitted in May*

Hi All,

Please count me in too. I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for ICT BA 189 Visa
I have 65 Points for 190 NSW.

My points break up is as below

Age 25 Points
Bachelors Degree 15 Points
PTE 74 (72/71/80/80) 10 Points
Partner Skill 261313 5 Points
1 Year NSW experience 5 Points
Total Points 60 Points

SS NSW 5 Points 65 Points.

When is the next round of invitation for NSW. Did any one got invitation in May for NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## mcag (May 14, 2016)

Hi everyone! I received my invitation for the 189 (Chemical engineer) on the 11th of May and already submitted all the supporting documents. How long will it take to assign me a Case Officer?


----------



## sauravgupta84 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am new here and its been a great help in reading all the posts in this thread. 
I am planning to file EOI with 65 points in ICT SA 261112 this week and was wondering the expected time for getting the invite? if anyone can throw some light.

thanks.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Submitted EOI on May 5th with 65+5 for 2613. Does NSW send invitations on Fridays only or it can be any day? 
Will there be invitations in May or should expect in new year?


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

dktr_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to ask, when are the invitations sent out? I mean: the current invitaion round is/was on 11th May - do you receive the invitations earlier(eg, 9-10th), or later(eg. 13-15th) compared to this date?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The invitations for a particular round are out at 00hrs Canberra time on the day of invitations. Within a maximum of two hours the invitees come to know about it. You will receive a mail informing you of the same . Alternatively you can check the immiaccount for any updates.


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

mcag said:


> Hi everyone! I received my invitation for the 189 (Chemical engineer) on the 11th of May and already submitted all the supporting documents. How long will it take to assign me a Case Officer?


If the documents submitted by you are in order you may not be assigned a case officer and may get a direct grant. It would be better if you follow the below thread. You will find more information there. You can also follow the Myimmitracker to get a proper idea .
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Vikram78 said:


> Hi friends,
> Does invitation round apply to 489 subclass visa/ state nomination
> Pls revert


No, the invitation rounds apply to 189 visas and 489 (family-sponsored) visas.

190 and 489 (state-sponsored) visas do not have fixed/published invitation dates.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Submitted EOI on May 5th with 65+5 for 2613. Does NSW send invitations on Fridays only or it can be any day?
> Will there be invitations in May or should expect in new year?


This thread is for people waiting for a 189 (or 489 family sponsored) invitation.

For NSW invitation, try this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tation-1st-july-2015-a-1046.html#post10164034


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Bro, for accountant the cut off is 70.
> It's impossible for you to get an invite with 65 even in next 8 months.
> Also, due to occupation ceiling, invitations for Accountant will start only after July 1st 2017
> 
> Solution : Give your language test again or use partner skills or score more through work exp.. You need 70 to get an invite for 189. Regarding 190 I have no idea.


Dear Sandeshrego,

How do you come to know about cutoff points? Can you tell me cutoff of point for Telecommunications Network Engineer? As I have got 65 points, and submitted my EOI yesterday! what are my chances for getting invitation and till when I would be getting it?


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Dear Sandeshrego,
> 
> How do you come to know about cutoff points? Can you tell me cutoff of point for Telecommunications Network Engineer? As I have got 65 points, and submitted my EOI yesterday! what are my chances for getting invitation and till when I would be getting it?



Hello ,Most probably you will get it by next round which is due on 25 May...as Telecom network engineer ceiling is still have sufficient qouta available.Myself got invited in last round with 60 Score...so good luck and be ready to provide all your evidence...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Dear Sandeshrego,
> 
> How do you come to know about cutoff points? Can you tell me cutoff of point for Telecommunications Network Engineer? As I have got 65 points, and submitted my EOI yesterday! what are my chances for getting invitation and till when I would be getting it?


You can check the invitation round results here Skill Select Current Invitation Round


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Abhinav002 said:


> Thanks Sultan for you reply
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25 April.


Any updates??

I have submitted mine on 3rd may with 70 Points ( 65+5 SS) for 2613 and still waiting .


----------



## Yash Dhamija (May 15, 2013)

Hi

I have 75 points and applied EOI today.What are the chances for getting selected in next round.

Category 2613

Regards


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Yash Dhamija said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 75 points and applied EOI today.What are the chances for getting selected in next round.
> 
> ...


Having 75pts for 189 pretty much guarantee you an invite in the upcoming round (25 May)


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Specification of occupations list 2016-17

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you for the useful link. 
I'm shocked to see Occupation Code 261313, being not listed under CSOL.

Is this the finalised list? Any idea guys.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa
My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Thank you for the useful link.
> I'm shocked to see Occupation Code 261313, being not listed under CSOL.
> 
> Is this the finalised list? Any idea guys.


It should be more or less same for SOL.

For CSOL, it was same when this document came last year but in latest CSOL it is there. So going by that logic it should be there once actual list comes out.

One more thing this list is ammendable.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Thank you for the useful link.
> I'm shocked to see Occupation Code 261313, being not listed under CSOL.
> 
> Is this the finalised list? Any idea guys.


It doesn't say draft/proposed anywhere. So that makes me think it is final


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> It doesn't say draft/proposed anywhere. So that makes me think it is final


Right but i checked the last year SOL and CSOL according to this document and one's that are published on the ANZSCO website.

SOL remained same as document whereas CSOL had modifications including addition of 261313


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

*Visa date of effect*

Dear All,

I submitted EOI on 7/2/2016 with 60 points. My date of effect was 7/2/2016 both in home page and points breakdown page.

My birthday was on 2/4/2016. So after 2/4/2016, my date of effect in points breakdown page changed to 2/4/2016, though my points didn't changed at all (I turned to 30 year old from 29). But, date of effect in home page remains 7/2/2016.

Did anyone of you experienced similar stuff? Which is my actual date of effect now?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 7/2/2016 with 60 points. My date of effect was 7/2/2016 both in home page and points breakdown page.
> 
> ...


I think the actual age count date is when you launch visa application or skillselect not EOI, but anyhow I also would like to see the experts opinion since I am yet to go through from that process.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bal1986 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 7/2/2016 with 60 points. My date of effect was 7/2/2016 both in home page and points breakdown page.
> 
> ...


Yes this happens when the applicants birthday falls In between the eoi lodge and ITA many applicants have reported that in the past.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

so will the pending eoi's (65 points) until april 30th will be cleared in the next invitation round ?


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes this happens when the applicants birthday falls In between the eoi lodge and ITA many applicants have reported that in the past.


Can any experts from this forum throw more light on this? Is my date of effect is feb 7 (as shown in home page) or Apr 2 (as shown in view breakdown points)


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

*Secondary applicant*

Hi,

My EOI submitted on 7/2/2016 with 60 points for analsyst programmer. Am including my wife and kid as secondary applicants, once I get invite. Am not claiming any points from my partner. They are just secondary applicants only

My wife has a issue in Btech degree certificate(Incorrect name). So, Am asking her to take PTE for english test (instead of producing 5 year certificate from college).

Question is, She will be writing PTE end of June, though I raised EOI on Feb itself.
Am assuming there should not be any problem with primary and secondary applicants, since EOI I claimed only for 60 points with no partner skills. Is it ok, if she write PTE now and get minimum 30 Or is there any rule that secondary applicant too should have written PTE (functional english qualification) before EOI submission


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitation in May EOI*

Hi Experts,

Did Anyone received NSW Invitations today or in Month of May with 65 Points.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## rock5657 (May 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have a query as if anyone who has 190 visa invite will have chance to get 189 visa invite.

Regards,
Rocky


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI submitted on 7/2/2016 with 60 points for analsyst programmer. Am including my wife and kid as secondary applicants, once I get invite. Am not claiming any points from my partner. They are just secondary applicants only
> 
> ...


In the DIBP site it's mentioned as follows,

"A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."

So your case should be fine, because there appears to be no rule as such.

Anyway I'm also new to this process. Any seniors can confirm this.


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Can any experts from this forum throw more light on this? Is my date of effect is feb 7 (as shown in home page) or Apr 2 (as shown in view breakdown points)


Can someone from this forum confirm about the visa date of effect?


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

bal1986 said:


> Can someone from this forum confirm about the visa date of effect?


I had once contacted skillselect support, the context was different but it had to do with 'Date of Effect' and following is only a part of the reply (exact copy paste) related to 'Date of Effect' which might help you.

"Please note to disregard the ‘Date of Effect’ on the points test breakdown PDF. The date on your EOI homepage is the relevant date used in the invitation round ranking process."


----------



## isaiah55 (May 18, 2016)

*EOI submitted with 55 points*

Please help

I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I have 4 years and 8 months total experience out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which leaves me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? does anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I have only 55 points.....

Software tester | 261314
EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
Visa subclass 189


----------



## Randilg (May 18, 2016)

Should i submit EOI even if occupation is on the CSOL and not the SOL list? How long can the wait be for the invitation?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

psskhal said:


> I had once contacted skillselect support, the context was different but it had to do with 'Date of Effect' and following is only a part of the reply (exact copy paste) related to 'Date of Effect' which might help you.
> 
> "Please note to disregard the ‘Date of Effect’ on the points test breakdown PDF. The date on your EOI homepage is the relevant date used in the invitation round ranking process."


You didn't get an invite in the last round.

So queue hasn't reached 20th March as yet.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

I think he is trying to hold you for 4 more months. And if he has submitted your EOI and if you get the invitation and accept it, it might get rejected. 

Experts may answer it prefectly, this is just my view.


----------



## bal1986 (May 16, 2016)

psskhal said:


> I had once contacted skillselect support, the context was different but it had to do with 'Date of Effect' and following is only a part of the reply (exact copy paste) related to 'Date of Effect' which might help you.
> 
> "Please note to disregard the ‘Date of Effect’ on the points test breakdown PDF. The date on your EOI homepage is the relevant date used in the invitation round ranking process."



Thanks psskhal, Your reply is really convincing. May I know how to contact skillselect support (Any email id/phone). I like to explain my context to them and get it clarify


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if SOL occupations can apply for SC190?
Or does SC190 only apply for CSOL?


----------



## isaiah55 (May 18, 2016)

thanks for the reply


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

isaiah55 said:


> Please help
> 
> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I have 4 years and 8 months total experience out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which leaves me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? does anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I have only 55 points.....
> 
> ...


Hey,, check ur agents credibility,,, from ur signature,, it seems u applied for 261314,, Software Tester,,,, and u applied for 189.

As far as i know,, u CANNOT apply for 189,, under Software Tester


----------



## isaiah55 (May 18, 2016)

*EOI issues with consultant*



sarah.alvi said:


> I think he is trying to hold you for 4 more months. And if he has submitted your EOI and if you get the invitation and accept it, it might get rejected.
> 
> Experts may answer it prefectly, this is just my view.


Hi Sarah, will i get the invite even if i have only 55 points ? and in case I do get the invite and I accept, can they reject me ?


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

isaiah55 said:


> Hi Sarah, will i get the invite even if i have only 55 points ? and in case I do get the invite and I accept, can they reject me ?


Hey isaiah..

To be very frank..i wasted 2 years trying to get SS for victoria....for software tester....its practically impossible..

So now i got myself re assesses as software engineer....and applied for 189 last week..

I suggest u do the same.....else waiting on software tester is a pure waste of time


----------



## isaiah55 (May 18, 2016)

kam82 said:


> Hey isaiah..
> 
> To be very frank..i wasted 2 years trying to get SS for victoria....for software tester....its practically impossible..
> 
> ...


Kam, Im doing all this through an agent, I still do not know if I was assessed as a software engineer 261313 or as a software tester 261314, part of the problem lies with me bcos I have never asked all this to my consultant..that guy is also inaccessible most of the time so I have mailed him few questions and waiting for his reply


----------



## contactnitin.arora (Apr 22, 2016)

*Waiting for EOI*



vikaschandra said:


> This thread is for the applicants who have lodged their EIO's and are waiting to get invited. You can subscribe to the thread and share your thoughts here


Hi All,

I applied for EOI under 189 with 60 Points and with 65 points for NSW under 190 for Accountant (General 221111) on 19th Apr 2016.
My PTE Score was : L 78 R 72 W 75 S 69
Can someone please advise how long should I wait for EOI and what are the chances for getting an invite.

Regards,
Nitin Arora


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

isaiah55 said:


> Kam, Im doing all this through an agent, I still do not know if I was assessed as a software engineer 261313 or as a software tester 261314, part of the problem lies with me bcos I have never asked all this to my consultant..that guy is also inaccessible most of the time so I have mailed him few questions and waiting for his reply


Better be aware of all the information.

Getting a PR is important but getting a PR without knowing anything about it doesn't sound good because this process is not something very difficult.

You should be aware of every step done by your agent.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

contactnitin.arora said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for EOI under 189 with 60 Points and with 65 points for NSW under 190 for Accountant (General 221111) on 19th Apr 2016.
> My PTE Score was : L 78 R 72 W 75 S 69
> ...


Definitely after July for 189


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

isaiah55 said:


> Kam, Im doing all this through an agent, I still do not know if I was assessed as a software engineer 261313 or as a software tester 261314, part of the problem lies with me bcos I have never asked all this to my consultant..that guy is also inaccessible most of the time so I have mailed him few questions and waiting for his reply


For a start...ask *ur* agent to send *u* the pdf copy of *ur* assessment result...he cannot deny giving *u* that...

This will give *u* a clear info on what code *u* have applied
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator
*


----------



## isaiah55 (May 18, 2016)

kam82 said:


> For a start...ask ur agent to send u the pdf copy of ur assessment result...he cannot deny giving u that...
> 
> This will give u a clear info on what code u have applied


yep..il do that thank u


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

isaiah55 said:


> kam82 said:
> 
> 
> > For a start...ask ur agent to send u the pdf copy of ur assessment result...he cannot deny giving u that...
> ...



Ask them for ur submitted eoi as well my agent provided me with all of it reason being end of the day I am paying for all that as well.... So technically those documents are mine ... Be it acs eoi forms what was sent across with acs even I ask them to put the entire batch of document (that I sent across ) back to me cause I want to be sure they did not changed anything... The only reason for this is later I don't want to get into trouble cause somebody else made a mistake in filling or edited something... Better b safe thn sorry... N hey good luck


----------



## Randilg (May 18, 2016)

kam82 said:


> Hey isaiah..
> 
> To be very frank..i wasted 2 years trying to get SS for victoria....for software tester....its practically impossible..
> 
> ...



Can i know if Software tester was on SOL or CSOL? And why is changing to software engineer and 189 is better for you? Im trying to decide whether i should focus on CSOL or not, and only choose occupation thats on a priority list in some state.


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Randilg said:


> Can i know if Software tester was on SOL or CSOL? And why is changing to software engineer and 189 is better for you? Im trying to decide whether i should focus on CSOL or not, and only choose occupation thats on a priority list in some state.


SOL is better as you are not bound to any state.
Dont go for tester as only Victoria sponsers it and there is no chance of getting sponsorship from them. They are very very choosy


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Ask them for ur submitted eoi as well my agent provided me with all of it reason being end of the day I am paying for all that as well.... So technically those documents are mine ... Be it acs eoi forms what was sent across with acs even I ask them to put the entire batch of document (that I sent across ) back to me cause I want to be sure they did not changed anything... The only reason for this is later I don't want to get into trouble cause somebody else made a mistake in filling or edited something... Better b safe thn sorry... N hey good luck


Absolutely


----------



## Aagu (Feb 26, 2016)

*Waiting for an Invite*

Hi Guys,

I am applying for 261112, Visa 189. I submitted my EOI on 6th may'16.
I have been told I need to wait for a long time for the invite, can someone please let me know how long would I have to wait please.

Thanks a lot.

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261112
PTE (L90/R87/S90/W88) – Overall 90 : 05 May 2016
EOI submitted: 06 May 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: XXXX


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Aagu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 261112, Visa 189. I submitted my EOI on 6th may'16.
> I have been told I need to wait for a long time for the invite, can someone please let me know how long would I have to wait please.
> ...



Yes ...you are right...
Better go for NSW SS.
One of my friend iwas waiting for nearly 6 to 7 months for 189...

But..fortunately he got 190 invite from NSW in 5 to 6 months


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Aagu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 261112, Visa 189. I submitted my EOI on 6th may'16.
> I have been told I need to wait for a long time for the invite, can someone please let me know how long would I have to wait please.
> ...


Follow this thread to know the trend 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking

The cutoff today for the occupation code stands at 70 points and it is very doubtful for it to come down to 60 points before July 2016. 
There are many 65 pointers in the waiting queue and the DOE for the earliest applicant with 60 points goes back dated to May 2015 which would give you clear indication that you would have to wait for quite some time.


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

hey guys , I submitted EOI for 189 on 13 may with 65 points for 261313, any idea when can I get the invite.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Josephite said:


> hey guys , I submitted EOI for 189 on 13 may with 65 points for 261313, any idea when can I get the invite.


After July, people from March are in queue.


----------



## Aagu (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the information. I have heard that in July every year the policy changes and they clear the backlog for the last year. Does than mean it makes sense for me to wait will July end and hope that I get an invite.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Subs


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Aagu said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. I have heard that in July every year the policy changes and they clear the backlog for the last year. Does than mean it makes sense for me to wait will July end and hope that I get an invite.


From July, they would simply continue issuing invitations for the people at the front of the queue. So it makes most sense to lodge an EOI and get in the queue for an invitation.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any idea when was the last time 60 pointer for 261111 was invited


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Just checked last time a 60 pointer was invited was in feb 2016 with an eoi date of fen 2015 so after one year...


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello members.

I have a question. Can anyone please tell me how much time would it take for the grant of 189 after invitation, if all documents are found OK.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello members. I have a question. Can anyone please tell me how much time would it take for the grant of 189 after invitation, if all documents are found OK.


3 month on average for about 90% of applicants.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

EOI submitted on 17th May with 65 (60 + 5) for 190 NSW SS. Fingers crossed. Let me know when should I expect the next good news.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi

Any invitations for NSW State out yet or all invitations are expected to come in last week.

This week no invitations issued yet. 

Hopefully something turns up from NSW next week. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All

New list for 2016-17 with SOL and CSOL details. Hope this helps everyone.

Occupations in demand list in Australia 2016 -2017


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Skillselect updated with 11 May results

2211	Accountants	70	3 May 2016 6.08 pm
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	20 April 2016 1.03 pm​
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 March 2016 3.41 pm


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



ShammiSyan said:


> Skillselect updated with 11 May results
> 
> 2211	Accountants	70	3 May 2016 6.08 pm
> 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	20 April 2016 1.03 pm​
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 March 2016 3.41 pm


Can you share the link mate

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Can you share the link mate
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


SkillSelect 11 May 2016 round results


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Can you share the link mate
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


SkillSelect
SkillSelect 11 May 2016 round results


----------



## cjava (Apr 9, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Nothing as of now. Not heard from anyone so far belonging to 263111


I submitted an EOI for 263111 on 12 May with 65 points.

What are your points? when did u submit?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
My ACS will expire on September 28th 2016. My EOI date:23/03/2016 for 261313 60 points. What if I don't get invite before September 28th? Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

DIBP says you must have a valid skills assessment at the time of an invitation being issued and this text "This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter." is the exact text from the ACS reference letter (second last paragraph). So, looking at these it seems you will have to get new assessment, if you don't get invitation by 28th September.



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> My ACS will expire on September 28th 2016. My EOI date:23/03/2016 for 261313 60 points. What if I don't get invite before September 28th? Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for your reply psskhal.. What is your guess? Will 60 pointers for 261313 doe:23/03/2016 will get invite before September.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> Any invitations for NSW State out yet or all invitations are expected to come in last week.
> 
> ...





aussiebear said:


> EOI submitted on 17th May with 65 (60 + 5) for 190 NSW SS. Fingers crossed. Let me know when should I expect the next good news.


Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas. This thread is for people waiting for a 189 or 489 (family-sponsored) visa invitation.

For NSW 190 visas, here is a thread for your situation: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

cjava said:


> I submitted an EOI for 263111 on 12 May with 65 points.
> 
> What are your points? when did u submit?


I submitted mine with 60 points on 5th May. Rest of the info there's in my signature


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Thanks for your reply psskhal.. What is your guess? Will 60 pointers for 261313 doe:23/03/2016 will get invite before September.




Any clue ,When was the last 60 pointer was called for the same category .By that we can get little idea


----------



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

*Greetings*



vikaschandra said:


> This thread is for the applicants who have lodged their EIO's and are waiting to get invited. You can subscribe to the thread and share your thoughts here


Hello Vikaschandra,

I submitted my EoI in November 11, 2015 for State Sponsored visa 190 for NSW. Since that time I have been waiting for the chance to receive "invitation to apply" but to no avail. The wait is finally "Getting to Me" and i am running out of options. 

Can you plz share ur thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Any clue ,When was the last 60 pointer was called for the same category .By that we can get little idea


The last 60 pointer for 2613 category was invited on 12-Dec-2015.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

JHubble said:


> The last 60 pointer for 2613 category was invited on 12-Dec-2015.




It means For 2613 there is around 4-5 month waiting period .so we can expect call after quota renew or in August


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Hello Vikaschandra,
> 
> I submitted my EoI in November 11, 2015 for State Sponsored visa 190 for NSW. Since that time I have been waiting for the chance to receive "invitation to apply" but to no avail. The wait is finally "Getting to Me" and i am running out of options.
> 
> ...


What is your points score? 
Occupation code?

Have you applied only for 190?


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sf80 said:


> Any idea when was the last time 60 pointer for 261111 was invited


Approx 1 year backlo


----------



## Vinayk089 (May 16, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Nothing as of now. Not heard from anyone so far belonging to 263111




Hello, I've got my invite on May 12th for 263111. Will be applying foot visa in 1st week of July


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

*==&gt; EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for May 2016 round &lt;==*



sudhanshu2211 said:


> Approx 1 year backlo




As per website n immi track 60 pointer before 13 Dec has got the invitation for 2613 category not sure abt the other


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Vinayk089 said:


> Hello, I've got my invite on May 12th for 263111. Will be applying foot visa in 1st week of July


Hi! 

May I know when did you submit your EOI and what's your point?


----------



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> What is your points score?
> Occupation code?
> 
> Have you applied only for 190?


Points are 55+5
Occupation Code= Accountant (General) 221111
Yes, EoI was submitted back in November 11, 2015


----------



## thejesp (Oct 12, 2015)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> I have lodged EOI on 9th with 65 points. Not sure if I can get invite before Jul 2016. My points would be reduced to 55 in Jul.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


Dear Rajeev,

We are on the same boat it seems. I'll also lose 10 points for age in July. Submitted my eoi with 65 points for 189 and 65+5 points for 190 (NSW) on May 3rd for accountant (general).

I've been advised to re-appear for english test to get 10 additional points (8 in each) which is quite challenging. I sincerely pray we get an invite before june end.


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

i applied for 263111 on 4th april with 60 points and still no invite and now i've checked the site stating that all 1986 seats are occupied.. so does that mean i will probably get the invite in july or do i have to do anything again.. and also can i apply for VIC state sponsorship !! can anyone help


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Vinayk089 said:


> Hello, I've got my invite on May 12th for 263111. Will be applying foot visa in 1st week of July



When did you submitted the EOI and with how many points?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Gbatra said:


> i applied for 263111 on 4th april with 60 points and still no invite and now i've checked the site stating that all 1986 seats are occupied.. so does that mean i will probably get the invite in july or do i have to do anything again.. and also can i apply for VIC state sponsorship !! can anyone help


Since the ceiling has been reached, no more invitations will be issued until the first round of July. Invitations would again be issued according to points and date of EOI, so applicants with 65 points or more would be invited first, then the 60 point applicants in order of submitting the EOI. If you can improve your points (e.g. re-take English test), that may move you ahead in the queue.

If your occupation is on a state list, you can apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Since the ceiling has been reached, no more invitations will be issued until the first round of July. Invitations would again be issued according to points and date of EOI, so applicants with 65 points or more would be invited first, then the 60 point applicants in order of submitting the EOI. If you can improve your points (e.g. re-take English test), that may move you ahead in the queue.
> 
> If your occupation is on a state list, you can apply for state sponsorship.


2631 professionals will probably be pro-rated from 1 July 2016. So 60 pointers may have to wait for some time before being invited.


----------



## cjava (Apr 9, 2016)

The occupation ceiling for 263111 has already reached. So i think we will have to wait till July. 
Appreciate expert advise on this


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*chances for 60 pointers*

Usually how much time is allowed to accept the 189 invitation? Since most of the 60 pointers unless who has 0 pts for english got invitations from NSW, There is a chance for others who didn't any invitation yet (either from NSW or 189) with n60 points.. 


please add comments..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Usually how much time is allowed to accept the 189 invitation? Since most of the 60 pointers unless who has 0 pts for english got invitations from NSW, There is a chance for others who didn't any invitation yet (either from NSW or 189) with n60 points..
> 
> 
> please add comments..


60 Days for SC 189


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys, in the last invitation round for 189 visas, what was the latest Date of effect for 70 pointers for Job code 261313?

Total Points: 70
Applied for: 189 Visa
Job code: 2613
DOE: 16-05-2016


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Expatt90 said:


> Hey guys, in the last invitation round for 189 visas, what was the latest Date of effect for 70 pointers for Job code 261313?
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Applied for: 189 Visa
> ...


11th May


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

Expatt90 said:


> Hey guys, in the last invitation round for 189 visas, what was the latest Date of effect for 70 pointers for Job code 261313?
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Applied for: 189 Visa
> ...


65 pointers as of 19th March 2016 were invited:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	
19 March 2016 3.41 pm

70 pointers should ideally get a direct invite in the 25th May round, prepare all your documents for the application lodge.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*CO Contacted*

Dear All,

I lodged my application on 14th May. Today I received an email from CO GSM Adelaide.
The Passport Copy I sent was black and white and attested my the Indian Embassy but it was perhaps a but blurry. 

Below is the exact text from the their email.

Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
The copy you have provided is not acceptable. A clear colour copy is required.

Kindly advise if I can just send a scanned copy or I have to get it attested from the embassy again.

Thanks.


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

sandeepss6s said:


> 65 pointers as of 19th March 2016 were invited:
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65
> 19 March 2016 3.41 pm
> ...


Where can we get PTE Practise material.. I am intending to apply for PR. Appearred twice in IELTS but could not get 7 in each. Want to give a try on PTE.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI with 75 points just 2 days after the invites for may were sent out. ACS took too long to process my application( three weeks ) ,else I might have received an ITA on May 11 . My job code is 263111 and I am hoping that I will get an invite on July 6. 
Gathering all the required documents by then. I thought of applying for 190 as well, but then decided against it. 






blackrider89 said:


> 2631 professionals will probably be pro-rated from 1 July 2016. So 60 pointers may have to wait for some time before being invited.


----------



## 2924 (Apr 22, 2016)

What is the criteria of selecting on the basis of date of EOI???...will they consider older or newer one first???.....i m waiting for very long time for state sponsorship.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

*Seeking info regarding EA's relevant skilled employment assessment*

Hi all,
This is my first ever post here. First of all big thanks to the guys for putting up such a great platform. I have gain invaluable information from here..

I submitted my EOI on May 10, 16 for 233411 (Electronics Engineering) with 60 points.
Right now I am in the process of getting "Relevant skilled employment assessment" (an additional service required for experience points) from EA. I would have acquired it a few days ago but they asked for Tax Return so I am in the process of getting it. Currently I have submitted my EOI based on my Qualification assessment from EA.
My question is if I get an invitation in upcoming round (which is a slim chance), how am I gonna update my assessment outcome in EOI? Should I just replace the older one with the new one during Visa lodging or ask DIBP right away about it?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Best,


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

2924 said:


> What is the criteria of selecting on the basis of date of EOI???...will they consider older or newer one first???.....i m waiting for very long time for state sponsorship.


The all important parameter here is Visa date of effect (often referred to as DOE here). Assuming a specific occupation (say 233411) the DOE for applicant A is 10 May and for applicant B is 11 May and they both have 'same' points (say 65). Now the SkillSelect will give preference to Applicant A due to his earlier DOE. 
Now assume if Applicant B had 70 points then Skillselect will give preference to B due to his greater points. so 
1. Points > DOE 
2. Earlier DOE > Later DOE' for same number of points

Hope this helps!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Points are 55+5
> Occupation Code= Accountant (General) 221111
> Yes, EoI was submitted back in November 11, 2015


With 55+5 it would be difficult to expect invite soon. NSW does not have a specific pattern of sending out invites it could be any day to anyone who satisfies the criteria. 

I presume due to Closing of FY 2015-16 the invitation has been slowed down. You might have to wait for some more time


----------



## Vinayk089 (May 16, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> When did you submitted the EOI and with how many points?




Submitted EOI on 7th of May with 75 points.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



Vinayk089 said:


> Submitted EOI on 7th of May with 75 points.


In May as of now no one has got the ITA. I think people will get ITA in last week or following week in June.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Vinayk089 (May 16, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> In May as of now no one has got the ITA. I think people will get ITA in last week or following week in June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For the round that happend on 11th of May? Hope you are referring to the second one which might happen this week. Correct me if I'm wrong. I got the invite and last date to apply for visa is 10th July. Working on that


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Invitations*



Vinayk089 said:


> For the round that happend on 11th of May? Hope you are referring to the second one which might happen this week. Correct me if I'm wrong. I got the invite and last date to apply for visa is 10th July. Working on that



Hi Vinay

Congrats on getting the invite on 11th May round. I was referring to Invites for NSW State Sponsorship. We are waiting for 25th May round to get invite.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Vinayk089 (May 16, 2016)

Great, All the best Ridhi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aushyd (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, I applied for EOI with 60 points in Software engineer code EOI date of effect 9 Mar 2016, It seems we would get invited around Aug/Sep. 

My question is : Can I get my PCC done for me and my wife in Aug as it would take time so if invitation comes in around Sep we would be ready?

Please guide.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aushyd said:


> Hi, I applied for EOI with 60 points in Software engineer code EOI date of effect 9 Mar 2016, It seems we would get invited around Aug/Sep.
> 
> My question is : Can I get my PCC done for me and my wife in Aug as it would take time so if invitation comes in around Sep we would be ready?
> 
> Please guide.


Yes you can get it done in Aug provided you are sure of receiving the invite in September since the PCC would affect your IED post visa grant.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,

When exactly the invitations of the 25 may round will be released ??


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can get it done in Aug provided you are sure of receiving the invite in September since the PCC would affect your IED post visa grant.


So IED depends on PCC or Meds date?


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Dear All,

I have just joined the expat forum and this is the great way of getting latest information.

I have submitted my EOI on march, 16 with 55+5 points and waiting for the NSW state sponsorship. I have applied for the job code 261313.

Anybody has any idea until when can I have the invitation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

5.20 hrs to go for new invite round.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 5.20 hrs to go for new invite round.


Hi djdoller,

How much is the chance for 60 pointers? it might not be in May... later.. because many of 60 pointers got invitaions and nomination approvals from NSW right?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Vinay
> 
> Congrats on getting the invite on 11th May round. I was referring to Invites for NSW State Sponsorship. We are waiting for 25th May round to get invite.
> 
> ...


There are no invitation "rounds" for state sponsorship. Invitation rounds for this thread apply only to 189 visas and 489 family-sponsored visas.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There are no invitation "rounds" for state sponsorship. Invitation rounds for this thread apply only to 189 visas and 489 family-sponsored visas.


Hi Maggie,

Did you mean there is no round process for 190 VISA?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> How much is the chance for 60 pointers? it might not be in May... later.. because many of 60 pointers got invitaions and nomination approvals from NSW right?


Probably no chance for this round, as there are many 65 pointer to be cleared


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sunil304047 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Did you mean there is no round process for 190 VISA?


For state nominated SC 190, there is no Invitation round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Josephite said:


> So IED depends on PCC or Meds date?


either whichever is earlier.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> For state nominated SC 190, there is no Invitation round.


Hi Mosa,

Thanks for the information. For SC 190, when and how the invitation letter process takes place.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just joined the expat forum and this is the great way of getting latest information.
> 
> ...


You may get a response if you post in this thread: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have a question.. are they going to send invitation tomorrow. I mean would we be getting the invitation tomorrow?
Points: 65
Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a question.. are they going to send invitation tomorrow. I mean would we be getting the invitation tomorrow?
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer


Invitations are usually rolled out at 12:01 Canberra time on the day of the invitation. So it should be 8:00 PM PST today. 
All the best!


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

jhassan said:


> Invitations are usually rolled out at 12:01 Canberra time on the day of the invitation. So it should be 8:00 PM PST today.
> All the best!


it sounds exciting.. hoping for the best...


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

sarah.alvi said:


> it sounds exciting.. hoping for the best...


Yeah pretty much.. I submitted my EOI on 10th May with 60 points (233411)..
Though slim chances for me but still keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

the results would have been rolled out by now.

All the best to those expecting invite


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sunil304047 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just joined the expat forum and this is the great way of getting latest information.
> 
> ...


Please update the information at 
https://myimmitracker.com/ 
For further updates and help our self. Its only better way to update information in expatforum and myimmigrationtracker all along and help our self for exact data and dates.
Please do it.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 5.20 hrs to go for new invite round.
> ...


I am hoping that most 65 pointets will get their 189 tonight and rest 60 and 55 pointets will get chance to get invite at 190. As there are 2 factors are working behind my statements.
1. The guy who got invite on 15th april 2016 he got nominated on 4th may 2016. But the skill select data shows that the whole niminees untill april end month were 607 in nsw. But no buddy got nomination before 30 april 2016 in any forum. It means that yes nomination ? lessthen or equalto invitations. So this is my hope only that there are anout 500 places might be left in 190. Once 25 round will finished the nsw will send whole lot together in just one day.
So there are good chances there.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sunil304047 said:


> Hi Mosa,
> 
> Thanks for the information. For SC 190, when and how the invitation letter process takes place.


No body can tell you ,
Each state have certain criteria to pick candidates and invite.
I do not believe in forecast


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I am hoping that most 65 pointets will get their 189 tonight and rest 60 and 55 pointets will get chance to get invite at 190. As there are 2 factors are working behind my statements.
> 1. The guy who got invite on 15th april 2016 he got nominated on 4th may 2016. But the skill select data shows that the whole niminees untill april end month were 607 in nsw. But no buddy got nomination before 30 april 2016 in any forum. It means that yes nomination ? lessthen or equalto invitations. So this is my hope only that there are anout 500 places might be left in 190. Once 25 round will finished the nsw will send whole lot together in just one day.
> So there are good chances there.


Hi DJ,

The average backlog clearance has been 4 days in the past 5 rounds.
Any reason you expect it to be more?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Best of luck to everyone expecting invite today.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

psskhal said:


> Best of luck to everyone expecting invite today.


You are definitely getting it today


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping that most 65 pointets will get their 189 tonight and rest 60 and 55 pointets will get chance to get invite at 190. As there are 2 factors are working behind my statements.
> ...


Yes. This is not any official news but just words of mouth from aussies and it us because of the australian election is comming to proced in just july month and so now they will try and speed up their process as all immigration staff will be much busier in june and july month for their election process and other legal stuff.
As i told that this is not official news but just news from few australian friends , agents and students. 
So they will shortout most pro rata occupation soon and also nsw might filled their quota this friday to set the all limits done. And rest 2 rounds they can send invite to other occupation who are waiting since long.
Cheers.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hope so :fingerscrossed:



ShammiSyan said:


> You are definitely getting it today


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes. This is not any official news but just words of mouth from aussies and it us because of the australian election is comming to proced in just july month and so now they will try and speed up their process as all immigration staff will be much busier in june and july month for their election process and other legal stuff.
> As i told that this is not official news but just news from few australian friends , agents and students.
> So they will shortout most pro rata occupation soon and also nsw might filled their quota this friday to set the all limits done. And rest 2 rounds they can send invite to other occupation who are waiting since long.
> Cheers.


Definitely get that it's not official. 

But to understand clearly, what do you mean by short cut the pro rata occupation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

34 minuts to go for new golden invite time for all expats. All the best to all who are waiting since long time.


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
22/03/2016 - ACS Submitted
24/03/2016 - ACS +ve
01/04/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted (65 Points)


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

anyone got invite?


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

farjaf said:


> anyone got invite?


waiting :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck to everyone!


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

*189 invite ?*

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview

Any 1 know the reason for a long waiting list ?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hurrayy!!! my status just changed to invited


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Got ITA.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Invited. 

It looks like reached up to at least 2nd April for 2613**

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Invited.
> 
> It looks like reached up to at least 2nd April for 2613**
> 
> Best wishes to everyone


Congrats!!.


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

salmangillani said:


> Hurrayy!!! my status just changed to invited


congrats!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hurrayy!!! my status just changed to invited


Pls send derails of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Got ITA.


Pls send details of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Pls send derails of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.


General Accountant - EOI 17 May 2016 (70 points)
Age 30
Edu 15 
Aus. Studies 5
Eng (PTE) 20


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

Quick question - i submitted EOI on April 1st and Updated on April 4th , which date will be considered ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vjram said:


> Quick question - i submitted EOI on April 1st and Updated on April 4th , which date will be considered ?


If points r same then 1st.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hurrayy!!! my status just changed to invited





psskhal said:


> Got ITA.





ShammiSyan said:


> Invited.
> 
> It looks like reached up to at least 2nd April for 2613**
> 
> Best wishes to everyone


Congratulations Guys.


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

vjram said:


> Quick question - i submitted EOI on April 1st and Updated on April 4th , which date will be considered ?


April 4


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

ok . April 1st - 60 but April 4th - 65 Points


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Invited.
> 
> It looks like reached up to at least 2nd April for 2613**
> 
> Best wishes to everyone


Whats your points? 65 or 70? Reply fast.


----------



## sureshpritmani (Mar 28, 2016)

Got Invitation.
EOI submitted on 8th April with 65 Points


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

sureshpritmani said:


> Got Invitation.
> EOI submitted on 8th April with 65 Points


Software & Application Programmers (2613) ?


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Yoohooo! invited!!!
 :heh:

Visa DOE: 11 May, 2016
Category: 233411
Points: 60


----------



## sureshpritmani (Mar 28, 2016)

vjram said:


> Software & Application Programmers (2613) ?


Yes


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

Got invitation.... Eoi 1st April. 261313 with 65 pts

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Got invitation 
261313: 65 Points: EOI 29 March


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats to all invitee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjram (May 24, 2016)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats to all who got invites today.
My EOI submission date is 10-May-2016 with 65 points. (2613). When can i expect the invite. July?


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

got invitation. details in signature below!


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't believe. I was expecting them to clear backlog till 24th March.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your points? 65 or 70? Reply fast.


65 points


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

When will they send invite to 60 pointers for 2613  
No invite from last six rounds. This is really bad.
They should not accept the application for 60 pointers in this case.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

For 2613**, good amount of backlog has been cleared.

Atleast upto 8th April EOI, going by the thread.


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

what about 60 pointers?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

karan27 said:


> When will they send invite to 60 pointers for 2613
> No invite from last six rounds. This is really bad.
> They should not accept the application for 60 pointers in this case.


There is a possibility that DIBP might send invitations to 60 pointers in July however this entirely depends upon occupational ceilings and if they issue a lot of invitations in the first few rounds (like Jan and Feb). However, if not, I think then 60 pointers waiting from December 2015 would get the invitation in around August or September at best.


----------



## shibly (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, I know this is not the right page but I need your help about my EOI submission. My situation is as below:

I have received the below Assessment from ACS on 11 January 2016:

The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Trainee Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/07 - 10/09 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/09 - 03/11 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/11 - 04/14 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 05/14 - 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/15 - 12/15 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH


But, I have submitted my EOI on 14/03/2016 with below experiences considered by ACS:

Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/02/2008 
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 29/10/2009

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/10/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 31/03/2011

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy):: 14/04/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/04/2014

Position: Project Manager
Employer Name: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/05/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 20/04/2015

Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 21/04/2015
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 

I have claimed 60 points for 189 (Age: 30, English Language Ability: 0, Education: 15, Experience: 15). 

Should I also add all the experience (before February 2008) into my EOI, which is not considered by ACS. Is there any problem to get invitation with current EOI as I have not added the experience before February 2008?

Also my EOI submission date is already 2 months older. If i update my EOI, the submission date will be changed. Please suggest me what should I do?


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Congratulations to all invitees


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi All,
I got my invite today for category 261313.

I know what are the next steps, but still would like to confirm from more experienced folks in this forum....it will be a great help, if someone can outline the steps I need to take to complete my application.

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my invite today for category 261313.
> 
> I know what are the next steps, but still would like to confirm from more experienced folks in this forum....it will be a great help, if someone can outline the steps I need to take to complete my application.
> ...


So does that mean that all the backlog for 2613** has been cleared.

Looks like that all backlog for 65 has been cleared because yours EOI DATE is - 24th May, 2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my invite today for category 261313.
> 
> I know what are the next steps, but still would like to confirm from more experienced folks in this forum....it will be a great help, if someone can outline the steps I need to take to complete my application.
> ...


Pls send derails of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> So does that mean that all the backlog for 2613** has been cleared.
> 
> Looks like that all backlog for 65 has been cleared because yours EOI DATE is - 24th May, 2016


My EOI data is Mar 24th...


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> So does that mean that all the backlog for 2613** has been cleared.
> 
> Looks like that all backlog for 65 has been cleared because yours EOI DATE is - 24th May, 2016


Hi, 
From his Signature EOI date is 24 March 2016. It's NOT May.



ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

I think the EOI date is 24th march... not 24th may....
I havnt got invite with EOI date as 20th may


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> From his Signature EOI date is 24 March 2016. It's NOT May.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh apologies. Misread the Mar as May as both are together.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Any idea when was the last invite got for 60 pointers under 261313?


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Oh apologies. Misread the Mar as May as both are together.


No problem bro. Anyway congratulations on getting invited.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

I am also waiting for 25th May 2016 invitation round

----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
11/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
18/04/2016 - ACS +ve
31/04/2016 - PTE - Cleared with 10 points.
10/05/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted (65 Points)
Awaiting for invitation


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

JHubble said:


> No problem bro. Anyway congratulations on getting invited.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
> Invitation : Awaiting


Thanks alot brother


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> JHubble said:
> 
> 
> > No problem bro. Anyway congratulations on getting invited.
> ...


So my pridection is much more correct on track. Congrats bro. 8th april has been cleared. I am hoping up to 20 or 25 april up to morning.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Oh apologies. Misread the Mar as May as both are together.


That's cool. Happens.

Coming back to my original question....
Will be a great help, if someone can list out steps to be taken after receiving the invitation...Thanks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping that most 65 pointets will get their 189 tonight and rest 60 and 55 pointets will get chance to get invite at 190. As there are 2 factors are working behind my statements.
> ...


Hi bro i told you that a big lot might cleared and you already got invited now. Congrats. My prediction is on track. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Please update your information on myimmigrationtracker.com
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shibly said:


> Hi, I know this is not the right page but I need your help about my EOI submission. My situation is as below:
> 
> I have received the below Assessment from ACS on 11 January 2016:
> 
> ...


Yes you should add them but mark them as "NO" to relevant to nominated occupation code question.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations everyon who received their ITA today. 
Do check the updated 189 Checklist Page to prepare your case


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Im civil engineer code 233211 
with 60 points
lodged the eoi on 4th may 2016

I don't know if i got the invitation or no as my agent is lazy and even if i got it I won't know it except next day or 2 days after atleast
Any news from similar occupation??


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Hi bro i told you that a big lot might cleared and you already got invited now. Congrats. My prediction is on track. Cheers.


True mate.

You have been bang on with prediction of a big chunk getting cleared today.

Thanks


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations everyon who received their ITA today.
> Do check the updated 189 Checklist Page to prepare your case


Hey thanks for the moral support..!! Got the invitation..  now confused what to do?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

kkvijay said:


> Any idea when was the last invite got for 60 pointers under 261313?


Hi ,

Dec 13th was the cutoff for 60 pointers 2613XX for 189.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got invited today, Good luck with the next steps


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

karan27 said:


> When will they send invite to 60 pointers for 2613
> No invite from last six rounds. This is really bad.
> They should not accept the application for 60 pointers in this case.


We never know till the next financial year starts that is when the new quota will be started for 2613 . They might starting clearing from then.

Better not to wait and proceed with 190 ,65 points.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So my pridection is much more correct on track. Congrats bro. 8th april has been cleared. I am hoping up to 20 or 25 april up to morning.


I think the invites are over for today as it is automated and all of them should have received till now ,they won't last till morning.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bro i told you that a big lot might cleared and you already got invited now. Congrats. My prediction is on track. Cheers.
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hey thanks for the moral support..!! Got the invitation..  now confused what to do?


Congratulations Sarah.

Now it is time to shed some money AUD  to pay for the visa fees

Clicking the apply visa button will take you to create an immi account and thereafer you need to start filing the online form 1393 once completed pay the fees using credit card/travel card etc make sure that your card has extra funds as surcharges will incur

Generate HAP id for health, get your PCC dine meanwhile start uploading documents. Be extra careful while filing the form and uploading documents

Best wishes


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

I got the invite. Thanks! Details in my signature.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> I got the invite. Thanks! Details in my signature.


Congratulations dude


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

That was of 13th may round?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So my pridection is much more correct on track. Congrats bro. 8th april has been cleared. I am hoping up to 20 or 25 april up to morning.
> ...


Yes . But few people aloted agents and they dont got record untill morning. Few will update the tracker in morning too.thats i thinking.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes . But few people aloted agents and they dont got record untill morning. Few will update the tracker in morning too.thats i thinking.


Yep you are correct dude


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Im civil engineer code 233211
> with 60 points
> lodged the eoi on 4th may 2016
> 
> ...


You must have gotten the invitation. I submitted my EOI on 11th May and got the invitation today for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) with 60 points. And my occupation had only 11% invitations left while your occupation has still got 60% invitations in the pool which is a good indicator. So keep your fingers crossed and wait for good news!

Good luck!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Please update the details in myimmigrationtracker.com it will help others.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

munishghai74 said:


> That's cool. Happens.
> 
> Coming back to my original question....
> Will be a great help, if someone can list out steps to be taken after receiving the invitation...Thanks.


Hi Munish,

Please follow the below process.

1. Click on the link from skillselect email and create an immi account.
2. Fill up the VISA application form in immi account and submit it (please note that till this stage you will not be asked to submit any document)
3. Parallelly, you can also create an application for medicals and generate HAP IDs for all the applicants. No need to first make the payment till this stage. 
4. Once you submit your VISA application, you will be taken to the payment screen where you can make the VISA payment.
5. After you make the payment only you will be able to submit your supporting documents.
6. You will get payment receipt and VISA lodged acknowledgement from skill select after making the payment and your application status will become "Application received".
7. At this stage you are done with your VISA lodging.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Gowtham B


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations sarah.
> 
> Now it is time to shed some money aud  to pay for the visa fees
> 
> ...


thank you very much for the advice..


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello a confusion in filling up the elodgement.
I just gathered my documents and found that in my child registration certificate my name is spelled as saarah instead of sarah. Should I mentioned this in "other names?". 
This is the only document that has got the different spelling. Well both are pronounced the same...
Please help


----------



## suraj berry (May 24, 2016)

Hi I am waiting on my 489 EOI ,
Applied as an general accountant on 27/01/2016

does any one have an idea when will i get a EOI

Suraj


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Munish,
> 
> Please follow the below process.
> 
> ...


 hi Gowtham is there another way of applying for a visa. Coz I'm not sure if our agent have lodged are visa application already the Apply visa button on our skillselect is still enabled. The agent is just on holiday and will be back nextweek. Thanks


----------



## suraj berry (May 24, 2016)

Hi Can some one notify me , how long is the wait for 489 EOI?

EOI filled on 27/01/2016 
General Accountant 
70 pts 
current situation on 489 is 65 pts visa date of effect is 20/10/2015 

Suraj


----------



## iksh (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

I'd submitted my EOI on 29th of April 2016 with 65 points under 261311. 
Are there any chances of getting invited in the next round since EOI's with 65 points upto 8th April have received their ITA in today's round.

Any advise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

iksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd submitted my EOI on 29th of April 2016 with 65 points under 261311.
> Are there any chances of getting invited in the next round since EOI's with 65 points upto 8th April have received their ITA in today's round.
> ...


I submitted mine on may-19th (261313, PT 65), going by overall ceiling left you may have to wait till July/Aug. I might have to wait little longer ~ Sep. 
Invite may come earlier - Exception in case they release big invites in July after the reset


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Anyone had any idea when 24-May Invite statistics would be updated on border gov skillselect website


it would help in quantifying what seats are left for next month before July reset.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

coffee123 said:


> Anyone had any idea when 24-May Invite statistics would be updated on border gov skillselect website
> 
> 
> it would help in quantifying what seats are left for next month before July reset.


As per previous trends, skill select is updated after 10 days of last invitation round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys June Thread is available 

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for June 2016 round <==


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Did you already get invite?


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Guys June Thread is available
> 
> ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for June 2016 round <==


Thanks for creating a new thread.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats to all who got invite in May 25th rounds and wish you all the best for next big stage - Lodging visa.

For the rest, all the best for final 2 rounds for this immigration year.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Status Changed to Invited 



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Apply VISA : ASAP


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Status Changed to Invited  PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Apply VISA : ASAP


Congrats!


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Is 263111 reached occupation ceiling ? What's the different if I submit EOI before July re-opening? Kindly advise &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Mate.

Can you please help me with detailed next steps.

Also what all documents are required now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any buddy got invite after 8th april eoi date? I am curious to know if any for updation process. Please reply if sone one got invite in IT ovcupation after 8th april 2016.
Cheers.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

onin21 said:


> hi Gowtham is there another way of applying for a visa. Coz I'm not sure if our agent have lodged are visa application already the Apply visa button on our skillselect is still enabled. The agent is just on holiday and will be back nextweek. Thanks


If your agent has applied has filled up the VISA application already and submitted, then it will show in you immi account. But for that, he needs to share the credentials with. Not sure if has done that. 

Also, I dont think there is any other way to apply for VISA other than immi account


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all, I have a doubt. 
My eoi date 23/03/2016 for 261313 60points for 189 visa.
1)My ACS is going to expire on September 28th 2016. If I don't get an invite before that ,do I need to submit another EOI with new acs assessment? 
2)Suppose I receive invite in august and after lodgment of visa application my acs expires what will happen? 
3)On Jan23rd 2017 my age will turn to 33 I will loose 5points. 
Any chance for 60pointers to get invite in August?. I'm totally confused . Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016. 
So please help to others for near future chance to get invite. 
Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Pls send derails of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.


Many many posters have this information in their signatures, so you don't need to keep asking this.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received 189 invite y'day. Thank u all forum members for your good support and guidance.
EOI Date: 8-Apr-16
2613xx
65 Points

I have withdrawn 190 EOI.

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Query..
Can we apply for another acs skills assessment before previous one expires?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Pls send derails of points breakdown with it. With eoi date.
> ...


Yes but along with all post its too easy to check the data rather then go back to signature each time.


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,
Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?

My profile 

Mechanical engineer - 233512
Points - 60
EOI Launched date - May 8th
189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points (nsw state).

Thanks 




Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 189 invite y'day. Thank u all forum members for your good support and guidance.
> EOI Date: 8-Apr-16
> ...


Thanks kumar.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> If your agent has applied has filled up the VISA application already and submitted, then it will show in you immi account. But for that, he needs to share the credentials with. Not sure if has done that.
> 
> Also, I dont think there is any other way to apply for VISA other than immi account


I dont have an immiaccount or is that the same as skillselect? Thanks


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

You have to create an immiaccount.

Immiaccount is different from your skillselect Login

If you access to skillselect you can check there, Apply Visa button or Ask your agent to share credentials for your immiaccount.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?
> 
> My profile
> ...


2335 has reached its ceiling limit, you can expect invite after ceiling re-opens in July


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all.

I received an ITA. Here are my details:

2613
Points: 65
DOE: 14th April


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

2613 is cleared up to 14th April as per above post


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Munish,
> 
> Please follow the below process.
> 
> ...




Thank you Gowtham ! Cheers !!
I raised the visa application...got the ball rolling. Thanks for the detailed info.
One question though....Do we have to go to a panel physician listed on the official website only (Immigration panel physicians) or I can choose anyone of my choice??
And how much does it cost for these tests??


----------



## Pathaysharma (May 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
I accepted my invite on 16 April and uploaded all the documents on 16 th April except my police check which I uploaded on 26th April, anyone of you have any idea that how much time does it take to get permanent residency,my code was 26311 as computer and network engineer. I have applied with 60 points


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

munishghai74 said:


> Thank you Gowtham ! Cheers !!
> I raised the visa application...got the ball rolling. Thanks for the detailed info.
> One question though....Do we have to go to a panel physician listed on the official website only (Immigration panel physicians) or I can choose anyone of my choice??
> And how much does it cost for these tests??


You have to get it done from medical centers listed in the website only. Prices differ from center to center and city to city. In my case, I got it done in Elbit, Bangalore. And the cost was 3800 per adult and approx 2000 per child.


----------



## thejesp (Oct 12, 2015)

Friends, anyone knows when are the EOI invitation dates for June?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

thejesp said:


> Friends, anyone knows when are the EOI invitation dates for June?


8 and 22 june.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> ShammiSyan said:
> 
> 
> > JHubble said:
> ...


Hehe. I was near about the dates. The last date of invitee is 15 -05-2016 in 2613.. with 65 points. 
Yes a big lot has been cleared today. 
There might be 130 places left in 2613.. cieling in next skill select updation. Or less.
So very few people will wait for 65 untill next 2 more rounds on 8th and 22 juneround of 189.
Another 10 to 15 people might added in list of myimmigrationtracker.com untill june end. So good chances for all 65 pointers untill june. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks to all guys here for update the informarion in myimmigrationtracker.com and you all helped me and andreyx too. All the best.


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jane Tran
Computer Network and System Engineer - 263111
AGE - 25
QUALIFICATION - 15
AUSTRALIA STUDY - 10
EXPERIENCE - 5
PROFESSIONAL YEAR - 5
ENG - 0
OVERALL - 60
ACS Submitted - 20-MAY-2016
ACS Approval - xxxx 
EOI DoE(189) - 20-MAY-2016

My 485 visa expire o 5 JUN. What should I do?


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> You should apply for a student visa now. Or else you can apply for a visitor visa 600 (if you haven't applied for one before) but 3 months may not be sufficient.
> 
> <*SNIP*> - *kaju/moderator*
> 
> ...


Sorry, my mistake Age should be 30pts and Australia Study is 5pts


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Guys! Subscribing to thread....
ANZSCO:261313

AGE - 30
QUALIFICATION - 15
ENG - 10
OVERALL - 55
ACS Approved
EOI Logged - 08-Apr-2016 (NSW)
190 Invitation - xxxxx
190 Visa Submit - xxxx


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ceejee said:


> Hi Guys! Subscribing to thread....
> ANZSCO:261313
> 
> AGE - 30
> ...


Please update information at myimmigrationtracker.com and tefer nsw 190 invitation thread. Thanks


----------



## aleem444 (May 26, 2016)

Hi.there 
For 190 visa General Accountant

Age: 30
Australian Education: 5
MPA: 15
PTE: 10
Profession year: 5

Have got 65+5SS = 70 point
Update EOI 25th May, 2016

How long it will takes to get invitation from state for 190 visa. Thanks


----------



## akatoch (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi All

Got a visa for 261313 applied on 4th April-16 with 65 pts under subclass 189


----------



## k.vikramsetty (May 26, 2016)

Need help - submitting EOI.

Can some one kindly let me know what i need to select for the below question while filling up the EOI.

1) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
- In my case i want to include my wife and child as dependents i want PR for them, so do i need to select Yes or No. I am confused here what does the "Future application" mean here..
In my case do i need to select "Yes" for both the questions above.

3) Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
-I have a Btech in computer science from India, can i select Yes here?

4) Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?
-I am working in Australia as a software engineer on 457 from the past 1 year and i want to claim 5 points , do i need to select Yes here?

Can some one Please kindly help me in clarifying my doughts 

- Vikram


----------



## syedmahmad94 (May 25, 2016)

Could you please tell me how does this immitracker works?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

k.vikramsetty said:


> Need help - submitting EOI.
> 
> Can some one kindly let me know what i need to select for the below question while filling up the EOI.
> 
> ...


Yes to all the answers


----------



## vedurereddy (Apr 15, 2016)

I also want to know how immitracker.com work.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vedurereddy said:


> I also want to know how immitracker.com work.


People just add/update their cases and collaborate. Thats it. 

You can read about section.


----------



## vedurereddy (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok. Got it. Thanks andreyx108b


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 2335 has reached its ceiling limit, you can expect invite after ceiling re-opens in July


Hi sultan,

What the my chances of getting a 189 ITA in the month of July/August with 60 points? (when ceiling reopens) 
Occupation is mechanical engineering.

I have applied for 190 as well, that makes it 65. 

Which ITA is expected first and probable time? 

I need to plan few things accordingly hence worried 😓 





Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

*May 2016 , 190 eoi*

Doesen't look look like nsw invited anyone recently for 190 eoi :S:juggle:


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

May I ask what is roughly wait time if I apply for 2613 with 65 score? What date backlog is cleared in last round?
My EOI expiring mid of June and applied for 190 beginning of May in hope that I will get eoi fast and submit visa app to avoid renewing ACS assessment but no invitations from nsw the whole month. Now in dilemma what to do.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

bg89 said:


> Doesen't look look like nsw invited anyone recently for 190 eoi :S:juggle:


 from my research I can only find one case of someone being invited but I think that they've used the American date format for inputting into my immitracker. Doesn't look from any of the forums I follow as though anyone has received in May. There are rumours of nsw invites going out on Monday.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Has NSW sent invitations on day other than Friday in past? There are speculations that nsw might send invitations on Monday or last day of month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Has NSW sent invitations on day other than Friday in past? There are speculations that nsw might send invitations on Monday or last day of month.


Any day really:::


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Has NSW sent invitations on day other than Friday in past? There are speculations that nsw might send invitations on Monday or last day of month.
> ...


Let's hope then this wait is over this week.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi experts,
My brother is completing his bachelor electronics and communication engineering in this June 2016. What is the best way to get in Australia? I meant is it good to go on student visa or applying direct PR? 
Need your immediate opinion please 

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Hi experts,
> My brother is completing his bachelor electronics and communication engineering in this June 2016. What is the best way to get in Australia? I meant is it good to go on student visa or applying direct PR?
> Need your immediate opinion please
> 
> Thanks


You'll more likely get responses if you start your own thread as it's not related to the topic of this one. This one is for people waiting for a May invitation for a 189 visa, and since May invitation rounds are finished, not many will read this thread any longer.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Maggie,


I submitted my EOI on May 13, 2016 with 75 points under the 2631 category. Was hoping to get an ITA on May 25, but the ceiling has been reached as per the 11 th may results. 

Can I expect to get the ITA on July 6 ? Getting all the docs in place by then. Should I wait for the ITA to get the medical test ( hap id ) or can I get it done by myself ?


Thanks





Maggie-May24 said:


> You'll more likely get responses if you start your own thread as it's not related to the topic of this one. This one is for people waiting for a May invitation for a 189 visa, and since May invitation rounds are finished, not many will read this thread any longer.


----------



## songford (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi people,

Nervously waiting for EOI invitation here too.

Point breakup:

Age : 30 points
Degree : 25 points
Australian Study : 5 points
Superior English : 20 points

TOTAL : 70 points

Occupation: 2334 Electronics Engineer

Will update if I receive my invitation.

GL HF guys!


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

songford said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Nervously waiting for EOI invitation here too.
> 
> ...


You will get one in next invitation round surely i.e. 8th June. I got mine for same category (233411) in next immediate round (12 days approx) with much lesser points (60). Btw I got invitation on 24th May round. 
I would advise to start preparing for documents required for lodging visa application. 

Hoping my response will kill your ghosts 
Good Luck


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

munishghai74 said:


> Any idea, how far did the 261313 (Software Engineer) list move this time.
> 
> Last time it was March 15...I hope it made a jump of 5 days at least.


more or less same case

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

munishghai74 said:


> Any idea, how far did the 261313 (Software Engineer) list move this time.
> 
> Last time it was March 15...I hope it made a jump of 5 days at least.


more or less same case

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, I've made a simple software to Visualize EOI Backlog clearance history of Software Engineers and Developers(ANZSCO 213..) You could download it from below location, enjoy!

EOIDataVisualizer


----------



## SilverBlaze (Apr 26, 2016)

*Visa invitation for 189 EOI 65 points Analyst Programmer*

:confused2:Hi all,

I am really new to this forum here and wanted some suggestions.
I am an Analyst Programmer applying for 189 visa to Australia, I currently have 65 points and my EOI was lodged on 3rd May 2016. I am still waiting for invitation and would like to know from those who have already applied if you're waiting as well or if you've got the invitation, if so how long did it take. 

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## SubAus (Oct 5, 2016)

Subscribing as a new member. Joined the forum today. 

Job code:261111(Business Analyst)
Points: 70
EOI lodged on Oct 3rd 2016


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi vidhyapasupathy,

Did you get the invite from NSW, I have also filed my EOI for NSW on 19 June 2016. 

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## akadave (Mar 9, 2017)

subscribing


----------

